# Emma gets fired and hired discussion thread



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

God Fucking Damnit...


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Damn, she was really starting to get over too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

:lmao 

What an utter dope. How the hell are you going to get fired over robbing an iPod case earning WWE wages.

Stupid.


----------



## simottaja (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

What the hell? Wow.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Oh wow, that sucks.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



RKO361 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/emma-released-from-wwe-26450666
> 
> 
> Fucking hell.




WHAT.THE.FUCK.


I thought this was a troll thread. Why won't they go ahead and release cameron? 

SHe'll be back. Just like Daniel bryan.


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST. LMAO THIS COMPANY!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Wow.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

I love the smell of blatant corporate hypocrisy at 3 PM


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

"Here at the WWE we take 10$ iPod case thefts very seriously."


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

It's a damn shame she was one of the top 3 best divas on the wwe main roster but wwe did not use her right


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

oh fuck


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Not surprised. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt but it serves no purpose for WWE to do so. WWE is a business, publicly traded, they don't need the bad PR. And fact is, she's not as important as some of the other individuals who have broken the law and not been fired over it. It is what it is. No different in sports either. Teams are more lenient with their stars than their bench players, when something goes wrong. It's tough, but what can you do.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

:vince4

Bummer.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

The lesson in all of this? Stealing is bad


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

What the hell? Ffs. Why? That...was there an issue with her visa or something?

I mean, I don't think anyone on the current roster should be released, but there are those who have done worse on the roster right now...


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released.*



Baines On Toast said:


> :lmao
> 
> What an utter dope. How the hell are you going to get fired over robbing an iPod case earning WWE wages.
> 
> Stupid.


Courts confirmed it was an accident.

Apparently you can get away with DUI and bringing an officer in the company, as well as car full of weed, but you can't get away with accidentally stealing an iPhone cover.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Lmfao :ti

Shouldn't have stole something unk2


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Funny how certain WWE Superstars can get done for drink driving or drugs and still keep their jobs but Emma gets fired for stealing an iPod case.

Just pointing out the irony.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

This is a touch harsh, no?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Are you fucking kidding me?? This BS sexist hypocrisy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

so guys like Swagger gets a DUI and is kept but Emma has a misunderstanding and gets released

WWFuckery


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Others have done much worse without getting fired, wtf.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

the Indies already jumping her phone I bet


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Great, that means they will over push the inexperienced models coming in as groupies. I would have rather send her down to NXT to feud with a heel Paige. Kevin Dunn must be proud of himself.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> What the hell? Ffs. Why? That...was there an issue with her visa or something?


She stole an iPod case the other day.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Oh damn.Poor girl.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Baines On Toast said:


> :lmao
> 
> What an utter dope. How the hell are you going to get fired over robbing an iPod case earning WWE wages.
> 
> Stupid.


Had to rep you for your Everton sig.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*



RKO361 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/emma-released-from-wwe-26450666
> 
> 
> Fucking hell.












I guess too much bad publicity...poor girl.

Oh well...i guess just wait til around August and we shall hear..

"BY GAWD TAZ, WHAT IS MEMMA DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE!!!"


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released.*



DashingRKO said:


> She stole an iPod case the other day.


Courts confirmed it was an accident, some security guard just trying to get his work rota. WWE easily abandons ship, it seems.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> What the hell? Ffs. Why? That...was there an issue with her visa or something?
> 
> I mean, I don't think anyone on the current roster should be released, but there are those who have done worse on the roster right now...


Couldn't be, she was still traveling with the wwe

I think wwe fired her cause not because she stole, but because she stole if that makes sense. It sheds bad light on the compan that wwe doesn't pay their divas well. So they cut her loose.

I think its stupid, but I think she will be back. I think its no different from when pat patterson, finley, or daniel bryan getting fired. Cream always rises to the top.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Emma released.*

She must not have been willing to go "downunder" with :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Who will WWE cast as their autistic girl now?


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



PoisonMouse said:


> Courts confirmed it was an accident, some security guard just trying to get his work rota. WWE easily abandons ship, it seems.


What? Where did you read that?



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


Except for the part where it's not... at all.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Damn.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Damn though... she wasnt on tv for weeks so I wonder if something else happened and this is the last straw.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Maybe Tyrion is right and Vince does hate foreigners...


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Looks like they were just looking for a reason to get rid of her and save a little money on budget costs.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Does this mean I'll never have to watch a Santino/Emma vs Fandango & whatever girl he's dating match ever again? :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



₵A$H®;36245162 said:


>


If she goes to tna, kiss her wwe career goodbye.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


I hope this comment is a joke.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.. 

I really hope this is just some PR bs and she'll be rehired in a couple months. This blows, releasing her over something petty like this, fuck you WWE.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Bullshit!

Alicia Fox stole JBL's hat a few weeks ago!
Roddy Piper stole a truck at Wrestlemania 12!
Eddie Guerrero stole a ton of things during his days in WWE!
Cryme Tyme was constantly stealing!
John Cena has been stealing oxygen!

Complete garbage, WWE!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released.*



YouWillReturn said:


> What? Where did you read that?


It's all over the Emma thread. It was an accident. The security guard thing is just my guesswork because who the fuck would flip out over someone not paying for an iPhone case?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Emma released.*

2,5 years in developmental for this? Poor girl...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Cameron got away with bribing a police officer and she gets kept? Eva Marie can't wrestle and she gets kept? There must be a double standard in the WWE that only models who can't wrestle get to kiss ass and sleep around.


----------



## lj123 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Seriously Wwe, fuck you.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


In what universe is stealing (by accident the courts confirmed) a $12 iPod case, from Wal-Mart worse than driving drunk?

In the "WWE Universe", I guess :vince2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Barrett has a fight with an officer that wasn't on duty, says he wouldn't have done it if he knew he was a policeman (basically saying he would still fight the guy if he wasn't a cop), gets let off, everything's fine.

Emma accidentally 'steals' an iPhone cover, courts deem it accidental, she gets committed to community service and fired. 


:kobe:kobe:kobe


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



PoisonMouse said:


> Courts confirmed it was an accident, some security guard just trying to get his work rota. WWE easily abandons ship, it seems.


Court didn't confirm it, her lawyer said it was an accident. if the courts dismiss the case, she wouldn't been fired.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


...What? You cannot be serious.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

looks like we're gonna get a NEWWWWWW Tna knockout champion very soon.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Emma released.*

Well that was fast, even though she was reduced to a female Santino, she did have some talent for a diva. Jobbers, Midcarders, and Divas better watch out since WWE is in release talent mode for these past few weeks.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


You're an idiot. And I mean that in the nicest most possible way! ositivity


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Damn but Vince is looking to make anyone a scapegoat for the WWE Network not being profitable enough.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*

To TNA she goes...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

There comes an ugly half breed bikini model in her place.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Emma released.*

WWE changes the wellness policy so Orton can get high and not be suspended while Emma is fired for accidentally taking an IPhone case.

Lol worthy company.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



A-C-P said:


> In what universe is stealing (by accident the courts confirmed) a $12 iPod case, from Wal-Mart worse than driving drunk?
> 
> In the "WWE Universe", I guess :vince2


the wwe universe lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


*Driving under influence!? You do realize someone who does that can endanger other people right!?*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


I hope this is sarcasm. 

A DUI is a more serious crime and even if it wasn't it's still a worse crime. Nobody's life was in danger when the iPod case was stolen. People die all the time from drunk drivers.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

sometimes getting caught committing a small crime can be more embarrass. for the example if Stone Cold beating his wife or punching some fans, it's a big crime but there's nothing to be ashamed of. but if Stone Cold getting caught stealing a 5 bucks product from some store, all the mainstream media will report it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*

Quite sad, i mean overall Emma didn't do anything major...oh well...

It's TNA's gain if they want to sign her.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Emma released.*

What a load of balls.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Emma released.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Emma released.*








all the way to the unemployment office.


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Honestly I can understand why Emma was released for this but Cameron wasn't for the DUI. Her DUI was 5 years ago and wasn't publicized at all since no one knew her back then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Yet, they keep the worthless Cameron after a DUI. Ridiculous..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Emma released.*

that's why you never go full retard. :toomanykobes


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


excuse me?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> *WWE changes the wellness policy so Orton can get high* and not be suspended while Emma is fired for accidentally taking an IPhone case.
> 
> Lol worthy company.


Orton on cocain = Ratings :lol


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

at least now, wwe will pay for her college education. she lives in fl so im going to try to tap that 

lets hop she doesn't get hooked on drugs.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> WWE changes the wellness policy so Orton can get high and not be suspended while Emma is fired for accidentally taking an IPhone case.
> 
> Lol worthy company.


Firing Orton would be bad for business


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

She's a thief and she's a moron. Absolutely justified.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Emma released.*

WWE should bring back Kane & X-Pac's Old Girlfriend Tori.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


:what?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



WrayBryatt said:


> at least now, wwe will pay for her college education. she lives in fl so im going to try to tap that
> 
> lets hop she doesn't get hooked on drugs.


Christ some of you are really cringeworthy creeps on here.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

It's too early to speculate but maybe this was just the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm really 50/50 on the whole shoplifting story, it being a mistake is believable but so is her simply trying to get away with swiping it. I don't think comparing this to Swagger or Orton is fair either, a lot more time and money was invested in those two compared to her and it was obviously easy for them to cut her loose. I imagine she'll have a chance to come back eventually.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



DashingRKO said:


> She stole an iPod case the other day.


I know. That doesn't warrant a release. She had to have priors or an issue with her visa because of it.



Quintana said:


> It's too early to speculate but maybe this was just the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm really 50/50 on the whole shoplifting story, it being a mistake is believable but so is her simply trying to get away with swiping it. I don't think comparing this to Swagger or Orton is fair either, a lot more time and money was invested in those two compared to her and it was obviously easy for them to cut her loose. I imagine she'll have a chance to come back eventually.


I honestly would have thought Swagger would be released before her, but idek. The WWE is a weird clusterfuck right now. I do agree they're not 100^% comparable, but she still shouldn't be released.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*

Fucking brutal.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

:maury


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



WrayBryatt said:


> WHAT.THE.FUCK.
> 
> 
> I thought this was a troll thread. Why won't they go ahead and release cameron?
> ...


No she won't.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Emma released.*

Whoever is saying she is a thief and such do you not realize it was a honest mistake that many people have made with self checkout, sometimes you think an item is scanned and it wasnt or something like that, thats exactly what happened she paid for 30 dollars worth of stuff she didnt purposely not pay for the case

and dui is far worse than stealing when a dui puts other people at risk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*

Holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Quintana said:


> It's too early to speculate but maybe this was just the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm really 50/50 on the whole shoplifting story, it being a mistake is believable but so is her simply trying to get away with swiping it. I don't think comparing this to Swagger or Orton is fair either, a lot more time and money was invested in those two compared to her and it was obviously easy for them to cut her loose. I imagine she'll have a chance to come back eventually.


Not the point, even if the excuse is BS, guys have done much worse and are still with the company.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

With all the recent cuts, and Emma sucking, they were probably looking for an excuse to fire her already. 

PHOONE


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



PurpleSai said:


> Honestly I can understand why Emma was released for this but Cameron wasn't for the DUI. Her DUI was 5 years ago and wasn't publicized at all since no one knew her back then.


plus emma had more potential.

emma,paige and aj would have lead the division eventually


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

You guys got trolled so hard can't take a little sarcasm :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

What an absolute complete and utter failure she was.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released.*

I think it's bad timing too. It just so happens that this was around the time WWE are losing money and having to make cutbacks. If this happened say last year, she'd have been fine. Either that or WWE got REALLY offended over an iPhone case.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released.*

LOL at people saying Emma stealing a small fucking case is worse than a DUI :lmao :lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Let's hope Santino follows her as well


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Eva Marie has been blowing those Don Draper wannabes who represent the E network to be pushed in the WWE. Poor Emma. I have a pic just to honor her.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

I think she should seriously consider porn.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released.*

Told you, the WWE doesn't like foreigners, they are easily discarded. It's a joke, how they treat their foreign employees.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

What a crock of shit.. And Santino remains employed..


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Emma got buried by Wal-Mart


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



BrockTheOne said:


> Christ some of you are really cringeworthy creeps on here.


its called cutting a joke dude. sheesh. 

i'm not into casual sex irl.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Is it because she didn't go to Santinos party?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

:done :done :done


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



CM Chump said:


> What an absolute complete and utter failure she was.


Your posts are hilarious, mostly the ones in the Chris Benoit thread.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



PurpleSai said:


> Honestly I can understand why Emma was released for this but Cameron wasn't for the DUI. Her DUI was 5 years ago and wasn't publicized at all since no one knew her back then.


Cameron was on the main roster when she got arrested for DUI


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow. That's a bit excessive by WWE considering that there's people currently on the roster that done worse than what Emma did.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit. My favorite diva. But what a stupid thing to do. 

Still wanna marry her though, mate.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys got trolled so hard can't take a little sarcasm :lmao:lmao:lmao


Acting stupid and then going "LOL GUYZ I WAS JUST EPIC TROLLING YOU XDDDDDDDD" doesn't work. You just look stupid.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Her last tweet on the roster:

EMMA ‏@EmmaWWE 1 jul.

Just passed 200,000 followers!! Wow! Thanks #EMMAcrats you're the best! #WWE #lovemylife

Poor thing... :grande



Jack Thwagger said:


> I know. That doesn't warrant a release. She had to have priors or an issue with her visa because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly would have thought Swagger would be released before her, but idek. The WWE is a weird clusterfuck right now. I do agree they're not 100^% comparable, but she still shouldn't be released.


And even if it IS just the "stealing" thing, could be she just didn't handle the situation very well. Been off TV for a few weeks, not being booked as she was probably hoping; maybe she got asked into the office to explain herself, and everything just kinda came out all wrong and the residual tension resulted in her getting FE'd. Who can say? Guess we're just gonna have to wait for the shoot interview for that one... :draper2


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Poor Santino.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Still don't get why she would need to steal an iPod case..


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released.*



iamloco724 said:


> Whoever is saying she is a thief and such do you not realize it was a honest mistake that many people have made with self checkout, sometimes you think an item is scanned and it wasnt or something like that, thats exactly what happened she paid for 30 dollars worth of stuff she didnt purposely not pay for the case
> 
> and dui is far worse than stealing when a dui puts other people at risk


Yeah, people saying that she could have lied about that have to remember, she paid for 30 dollars worth of stuff. Why would she pay for that then choose to steal an iPhone case?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Emma released.*

Moral of the story, you have a higher chance of keeping your job with WWE by drinking and driving than stealing from a store.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



BrockTheOne said:


> Acting stupid and then going "LOL GUYZ I WAS JUST EPIC TROLLING YOU XDDDDDDDD" doesn't work. You just look stupid.


Yeah, I'm just going to walk right up to emma and ask her for casual sex. Do you know how ridiculous that sounds?

You guys are something else lol. 

No one can take a joke. Shit, tell me it was a bad joke, but to take it literal, I think you're a bit out of touch.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys got trolled so hard can't take a little sarcasm :lmao:lmao:lmao


That wasn't sarcasm though was it.

That was you making an idiot out of yourself and getting called out because of it.

It's easy to say you were trolling. It's not so easy to deal with the backlash huh?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Allur said:


> Still don't get why she would need to steal an iPod case..


Guess we're still not paying attention eh?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

What a crock of shit.. And so many others who have broken worse laws remains employed.. There just has to be more to this story that we don't know.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Does santino pull more strings than. We thought behind the scenes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Well it was coming :draper2 regardless if she was the culprit or not.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Fuck this company...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I know. That doesn't warrant a release. She had to have priors or an issue with her visa because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly would have thought Swagger would be released before her, but idek. The WWE is a weird clusterfuck right now. I do agree they're not 100^% comparable, but she still shouldn't be released.


The WWE is looking for any reason to cut wrestlers because of their cost cutting measures. What she did was a minor offense and a stupid one, but I knew she'd be fired. She hadn't been on TV for six weeks prior to this. They obviously didn't care about her before and weren't going to protect her like they have other stars who have done worse.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Does anyone know if Emma got to keep the iPod case at the end of the day?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

My poor Emmadactyl is gone. (sobbing) And don't talk shit about WWE not wanting or hating foreigners! They have the Great Khali employed still. I wonder who gets the face Diva push now.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

She didn't even get jobbed out :vince before her release


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

And there goes all my interest in the divas division, i really liked her 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



BrockTheOne said:


> Acting stupid and then going "LOL GUYZ I WAS JUST EPIC TROLLING YOU XDDDDDDDD" doesn't work. You just look stupid.


Yeah stop taking things literally and you will have a better life


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Wow, what a knee jerk reaction.

Met Emma a few times after NXT shows. She is such a sweetheart. This was totally premature on the WWE's part.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Emma released.*



Allur said:


> Still don't get why she would need to steal an iPod case..


That is why it could have been an accident. Those thing don't cost more than 20 or 25 dollars.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



evilshade said:


> Does anyone know if Emma got to keep the iPod case at the end of the day?


:lel


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

What a shame, fucking fired because she forgot to swipe a ipod case when people get DUIs and don't get fired. They wanted her gone im guessing.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



YouWillReturn said:


> That wasn't sarcasm though was it.
> 
> That was you making an idiot out of yourself and getting called out because of it.
> 
> It's easy to say you were trolling. It's not so easy to deal with the backlash huh?


Don't take things seriously, it's sad and pathetic when someone does


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



WrayBryatt said:


> Yeah, I'm just going to walk right up to emma and ask her for casual sex. Do you know how ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> You guys are something else lol.
> 
> No one can take a joke. Shit, tell me it was a bad joke, but to take it literal, I think you're a bit out of touch.


At least look who I'm quoting in my reply next time. :bow


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

A DUI IS NOT AS DANGEROUS TO SOCIETY AS THEFT. IF EVERYONE STOLE STUFF LIKE EMMA OUR SOCIETY WOULD COLLAPSE AND PROBABLY BE COMMUNIST


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Really? compared to the amount of shit the roster pulls year in, year out?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Emma released.*

WOW, she gets fired over an accident? Meanwhile people who have done worse get a pass. Bullshit.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



BrockTheOne said:


> At least look who I'm quoting in my reply next time. :bow


I know who you were talking to, but you also called me a cringeworthy creep and took my comment literally lol.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released.*



ctorresc04 said:


> Wow, what a knee jerk reaction.
> 
> Met Emma a few times after NXT shows. She is such a sweetheart. This was totally premature on the WWE's part.


Well, it got a ton of publicity for some reason, not only TMZ but like it was on the news in Germany (slow news day I guess), WWE hates bad publicity, they prefer to be all relevant and main stream. So they abandoned ship on her.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Victim of a bad decision at the wrong time. They just released those 10 or so names a week ago so you'd have to think the company had no problem releasing her for bad publicity. I think,she was more a victim of the Network losses more so than the actual arrest. With that said, she made a big mistake. Sad to see her go.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Crazy how badly things went wrong for her once she was called up from NXT. She went from Paige-level popularity to shitty comedy segments with Santino, to being removed from TV and booed on her return to NXT, to disappearing altogether and then being released. WOAT call-up.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Emma released.*

Emma...






- Vic


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Stupid Girl, everyone knows if you want to get a push up the card or the title put on you, you break the wellness policy.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Emma released.*

That's bs. While yes, it was wrong to steal (she allegedly forget to scan it but still) Orton and other stars get special treatment for Things they did multiple times and no release. Shady Wal-Mart in Hartford none the less. Hope Emma does well elsewhere.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

She was hot and she could wrestle reasonably well (for WWE divas standards anyway) but I can't say I'm going to miss her from my TV screen. One Santino is enough.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*

Meanwhile, Cameron is arrested for DUI and attempted bribery of an officer, and is still there.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

The NXT curse strikes again. Big E is next to be released.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



let me bang bro said:


> A DUI IS NOT AS DANGEROUS TO SOCIETY AS THEFT. IF EVERYONE STOLE STUFF LIKE EMMA OUR SOCIETY WOULD COLLAPSE AND PROBABLY BE *COMMUNIST*


:maury


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Emma would be hoping she failed dui test.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


No it's not you can kill someone.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> Don't take things seriously, it's sad and pathetic when someone does


Not quite as sad and pathetic as what you said and now regret saying.

Seriously, if you wanna troll people then do it properly. Saying something stupid and then getting ragged by everyone in the thread isn't even trolling. It's just lame.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Michael Hayes lusts on uglier fitness models and bikini groupies who can't wrestle. I resent all the prostitute wannabes getting creative control in this company. If I had a chance, I'd book her as a top female in my WWE Universe for my WCW fantasy fed on WWE 2k14! I hope she flourishes in Shimmer and the indies rather than TNA.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

Well this sucks.. I hated her fucking gimmick, but at least she had talent.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Emma released.*

Well that's ridiculous. If I'm assuming it's because of the ipod thing which I thought was deemed an accident. Doesn't make sense that other guys on the roster get arrested for DUI's and stick around (and in some cases compete in a Wrestlemania title match...) but for a midunderstanding she get's released. Seems pretty odd, and a shame as she was one of the most talented females on the roster.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

The Santino curse continues. If you get paired with him, you're done. Wrestlers should avoid the guy like the plague.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released.*

If I was her I'd sue both the WWE and Walmart.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

The courts didn't confirm it was an accident. The courts plea bargained because that was her defense and on paper it isn't like it doesn't make sense given the circumstances. At the end of the day they don't know what her intent was. She was found guilty, hence the community service. The court's didn't rule it an accident because if they did she never would have gotten community service. 

I am not surprised although was hoping for her sake she wasn't. Everyone is right, WWE has let people with arguably worse offenses (or some not even arguably) keep their job. But the truth is that Emma hadn't been on TV for a month (she didn't even accompany Santino to the ring his last couple matches) and as much as the IWC doesn't like it, 95% or more of their fans aren't going to miss her or notice she was gone. Because WWE wasn't doing anything with her. 

At the end of the day bringing them bad press, WWE having no way to know that this was really an accident and she didn't have problem (which if she did again because she actually had a problem would be even worse for them) were not unvalid reasons to let her go. And given WWE has been making huge budget cuts, and she was getting no TV time at the moment in a division with around 14 girls and 3 more on the verge of coming up from NXT, she picked a horrible time to give them a reason to fire her. 

BNB is big with the WWE now, Cameron is on Total Divas (hell for all we know WWE wanted to fire her and she has E! to thank for it not happening), etc. It's not fair in the least, but sadly life isn't fair and anyone following wrestling knows that they prove that on a regular basis. 

I hope she gets to come back like some guess. But while yes Daniel Bryan, Finlay and Patterson were all more popular with fans (by a long shot in DB's case) or more valuable employees to WWE. Will anyone even remember this happened in six months? Much less still be calling foul that she was fired. I doubt it and as stated, the Diva's roster is almost over saturated for once. So think we have seen the last of her on WWE TV.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*

Look people, how big of a draw emma is :vince2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Stupid Girl, everyone knows if you want to get a push up the card or the title put on you, you break the wellness policy.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



King Of Zydeco said:


> She was hot and she could wrestle reasonably well (for WWE divas standards anyway) but I can't say I'm going to miss her from my TV screen. One Santino is enough.


I will, she had a good gimmick going, but being paired with santino killed her. she would have had a quirky following. She's probably the best diva wrestler on the main roster in terms of fluidity. She was really talented. I love her matches.

I just hope she doesn't get into a depression following her release or even deportation.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Ppl saying there's talent on the roster who has done worse

She just debuted last year. The 12th man on an NBA roster really has no room to error.....


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

She's only 25 so I'm really holding out hope that she'll eventually return when this all blows over.

Emma was really the only reason I got invested in the diva's division, so that sucks too.

Fuck you WWE, assholes.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I called this. Look in my history. I said she isn't important at all, and to say goodbye.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*

I thimk platinum blond Heidi Montag knock offs and Kardashian wannabes are on the WWE's and Kevin Dunn's agenda. If the WWE hires that shitty hag Kris Jenner as a face authority figure, I'm rejecting the company.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Does Vince fire her or McSandow?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



hbgoo1975 said:


> My poor *Emmadactyl *is gone. (sobbing) And don't talk shit about WWE not wanting or hating foreigners! They have the Great Khali employed still. I wonder who gets the face Diva push now.


Huh, what the? :aryalol


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Stealing is worse than drunk driving or killing someone. At least when someone dies, they won't have to deal with the pain anymore, but when you steal...you are scarring the owner of the property for life


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

*Emma lives in Florida. TNA is a walk away for her...

You guys know what this means..
*


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

LOL stop defending the criminal. some wrestling fans are so retarded.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*

Everyone followed @EmmaWWE (will probably have to be changed) to show your support for her, it's a travesty, it really is.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Wow, emma is drawing huge :vince2


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



YouWillReturn said:


> Not quite as sad and pathetic as what you said and now regret saying.
> 
> Seriously, if you wanna troll people then do it properly. Saying something stupid and then getting ragged by everyone in the thread isn't even trolling. It's just lame.


It's sad that you can't take a joke


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

well, at least with the TV exposure she had she can now make make better money in the indies. She can also do a shoot interview like other former WWE employees, so there's that too. :draper2


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> It's sad that you can't take a joke


It's sad that you can't make a joke worth taking.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*



Monterossa said:


> LOL stop defending the criminal. some wrestling fans are so retarded.


She didn't swipe something by mistake through a self service machine and she's a criminal? Go back to listening to Silvio Berlusconi spout shit.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Now we could see the Bella's idiot brother get pushed as a face, becuae the WWE is stupid to put celebrities and no namers over ACTUAL FEMALE WRESTLERS!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

What is Amme doing at the Impact Zone!?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



YouWillReturn said:


> Funny how certain WWE Superstars can get done for drink driving or drugs and still keep their jobs but Emma gets fired for stealing an iPod case.
> 
> Just pointing out the irony.


People take stealing so lightly on this forum.. you talk about it like it's nothing.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



The Corre said:


> She's only 25 so I'm really holding out hope that she'll eventually return when this all blows over.
> 
> Emma was really the only reason I got invested in the diva's division, so that sucks too.
> 
> Fuck you WWE, assholes.


Same here, everyone is on the paige bandwagon, but emma has had better matches and to me a better gimmick.

Loved her since nxt really. really sucks to see her go. 

Fuckin' santino man. its his fault. 

If she got booked stronger, this offense is a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Stop comparing Emma to Orton. Orton is safe because he's Orton, and this is just an Emma we're talking about, a nobody, a comedic jobber that's not important.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

There has to be more to this than we know. There just has to be.

No matter how irrelevant she was the WWE aren't going to fire somebody over the (probably accidental) theft of a 20 dollar iPhone case Walmart. That's just incredibly petty.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


How is it worst? you can kill yourself and others driving drunk


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

WWE is now like the Simpsons episode where kids were getting thrown in detention for sneezing to be eaten. They are looking to cut money and willing to do it for any reason.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Okay damn,that's not a reason to shit on other divas and superstars,stop


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Everything's not lost guys.

She can always rape somebody and get into the hall of fame like Mike Tyson.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*

wow this is a shock


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I reckon from here on roster members are going to be carefully avoiding Wal-Mart's self-checkout machines.

Alternate joke: I guess the #EMMAlution won't be televised after all.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> People take stealing so lightly on this forum.. you talk about it like it's nothing.


I didn't talk about it like it's nothing. I just said it's not as bad as getting done for drugs or a DUI. Which it isn't. Especially when it's a fucking iPod case lol.

I even said in my post I was just pointing out the irony.

You must drool a lot huh?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


Oh, no, do tell.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Santino may be back to going in drag for all I care. The WWE could phase out the female wrestlers again for more model groupies. I'm sure they were spotted as plants cheering for Cena.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Emma released.*



Dan Pratt said:


> The courts didn't confirm it was an accident. The courts plea bargained because that was her defense and on paper it isn't like it doesn't make sense given the circumstances. At the end of the day they don't know what her intent was. *She was found guilty, hence the community service.* The court's didn't rule it an accident because if they did she never would have gotten community service.
> 
> I am not surprised although was hoping for her sake she wasn't. Everyone is right, WWE has let people with arguably worse offenses (or some not even arguably) keep their job. But the truth is that Emma hadn't been on TV for a month (she didn't even accompany Santino to the ring his last couple matches) and as much as the IWC doesn't like it, 95% or more of their fans aren't going to miss her or notice she was gone. Because WWE wasn't doing anything with her.
> 
> ...


The only way she was found guilty was if she pleaded guilty or was proven guilty at trial. Accepting community service is not an admission of guilty according to law. 

It's basically the prosecutor saying, "Look, we don't care if you are innocent, guilty, or a little in-between. Just do the community service, and we will dismiss the case. Okay?"

Most defendants, even if innocent, will accept this deal over fighting the case because it's much easier and less stressful.

This was a little harsh for WWE, unless they know something we don't. If the story is true, if she really did forget to swipe, then WWE should have openly defended her and let her stay in the company.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it worst? you can kill yourself and others driving drunk


the sarcasm meter is way fuckin' broken in this thread.

Had he worded it 


yeah...cause apparently, stealing is worse than getting a dui

People would catch on.

But it slips people's mind.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it worst? you can kill yourself and others driving drunk


as long as you didn't kill someone while driving drunk then it's better than stealing something.

we're talking about DUI vs. Stealing, not killing someone in a car crash incident vs. stealing.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Everything's not lost guys.
> 
> She can always rape somebody and get into the hall of fame like Mike Tyson.


Well Mike Tyson had something called talent and was a once in a lifetime athlete. And Emma is ......yeah


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> *There has to be more to this than we know. There just has to be.*


you add this incident with the timing of the budget cutting season..and well you should know the rest....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it worst? you can kill yourself and others driving drunk


DUI is not a DWI. DUI is driving under the influence, not driving while intoxicated. You can be completely cognizant and still get a DUI if you get caught smoking weed while driving (Swagger, for example). Still worse than accidental shoplifting...

Still, this is a harsh ass response. There has to be something else going on or they were planning it for a while or something, but the mention of her on Monday makes me think it had to be a reaction to her arrest. What else could she have done?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*

The "mistake" is her lawyer's side of things that was pushed to the public. A crime against a sponsor that hit the media sectors that WWE is obsessed with in a time where they are trigger happy is just a recipe for a firin'.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



redban said:


> The only way she was found guilty was if she pleaded guilty or was proven guilty at trial. Accepting community service is not an admission of guilty according to law.
> 
> It's basically the prosecutor saying, "Look, we don't care if you are innocent, guilty, or a little in-between. Just do the community service, and we will dismiss the case. Okay?"
> 
> ...


I knew she was out the moment wwe buried her and basically said, she did it, shes responsible.

What type of fuckin' company releases that kind of a statement on a pending case?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

That fuckin sucks. One of the better wrestlers of the diva's main roster. Also she was is so hot. Gonna miss her


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



KingLobos said:


> Well Mike Tyson had something called talent and was a once in a lifetime athlete. And Emma is ......yeah


So did Chris Benoit, let's put him into the hall of fame too by your logic.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys got trolled so hard can't take a little sarcasm :lmao:lmao:lmao


As someone whose girlfriend died via a drunk driver last year, I didn't find your comment even remotely funny. Very glad you were being sarcastic though.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Monterossa said:


> as long as you didn't kill someone while driving drunk then it's better than stealing something.
> 
> we're talking about DUI vs. Stealing, not killing someone in a car crash incident vs. stealing.


I can't... I just can't... Wow...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Emma released*

Didn't see this happening.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

A good female wrestler gets released because she shoplifted.

Cameron still employed after a DUI.

I don't understand.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



vanboxmeer said:


> The "mistake" is her lawyer's side of things that was pushed to the public. A crime against a sponsor that hit the media sectors that WWE is obsessed with in a time where they are trigger happy is just a recipe for a firin'.


Now I get it now. Corporate partners

It makes sense. They carry wwe products, they want to send a message.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

The creative team spends time getting high to avoid the stress of writing for Vince McMahon. They even jack off to women like Eva Marie and the Bellas in their spare time. Yet they keep racist women like Lana. Who knows? They could replace Emma with Ashley Massaro the rock groupie.


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



WrayBryatt said:


> Same here, everyone is on the paige bandwagon, but emma has had better matches and to me a *better gimmick.*


Explain that one. Emma moves her arms back and forth like a mentally challenged kid and that's pretty much her gimmick. There's been no growth to her gimmick at all since NXT. In 20 year's it will make the list as one of the worst gimmicks in WWE history... If she can dance it would be different, but she's not even dancing, she's just moving her arms like an idiot.. No wonder she never got over on the main roster. It's an embarrassment to television... Emma has all the talent in the world and she was given the shittiest gimmick possible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*



hbgoo1975 said:


> The creative team spends time getting high to avoid the stress of writing for Vince McMahon. They even jack off to women like Eva Marie and the Bellas in their spare time. Yet they keep racist women like Lana. Who knows? They could replace Emma with Ashley Massaro the rock groupie.


We get it. You have nine extra chromosomes. Please stop depleting the world's supply of oxygen, log off, and stop clogging up the thread and the forum with your incoherent, remedial smut.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



chargebeam said:


> A good female wrestler gets released.
> 
> Cameron still employed.
> 
> I don't understand.


female JTG


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

If she was innocent she should have gone to court and had that affirmed. She chose not to, tough shit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*

Maybe they should employ people instead of taking away their jobs by having a self service machine that causes problems like this?


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

:HA:HA:HA


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

This emma thing is ruling wrestlingforum BROTHERS!!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Callisto said:


> We get it. You have nine extra chromosomes. Please stop clogging up the thread and the forum with your incoherent, remedial smut.


SHUT UP! THE WWE MIGHT DO SHIT LIKE THIS IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



KingLobos said:


> I called this. Look in my history. I said she isn't important at all, and to say goodbye.


I called it as well. All the divas are expendable and have virtually no worth in the company at the end of the day. There's a big difference between a guy like Swagger who's been on the roster for years, former World Champion etc - fucking up, and a diva like Emma who's been on the main roster for like a month and had already flopped. Reportedly they weren't high on her anyway and this combined with the recent releases and budget cuts by WWE made this release not surprising news to me at all. And I don't care either, never liked her and her character was fucking awful.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

She might have honestly forgot to pay for it. That sucks she lot her job over it.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



chargebeam said:


> A good female wrestler gets released because she shoplifted.
> 
> Cameron still employed after a DUI.
> 
> I don't understand.


Not only the DUI, she tried to bribe the cop who arrested her.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Nostalgia said:


> I called it as well. All the divas are expendable and have virtually no worth in the company at the end of the day. There's a big difference between a guy like Swagger who's been on the roster for years, former World Champion etc fucking up, and a diva like Emma who's been on the main roster for like a month and had already flopped. Reportedly they weren't high on her anyway and this combined with the recent releases and budget cuts by WWE made this release not surprising news to me at all. And I don't care either, never liked her and her character was fucking awful.


And how does Jack Swagger still have a job? Who is keeping him on the roster for goodness sakes?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



chargebeam said:


> A good female wrestler gets released because she shoplifted.
> 
> Cameron still employed after a DUI.
> 
> I don't understand.


I'm guessing it was horrible timing with budget cut mania happening due to falling profits. If this happened last year, Emma would be fine. If the Cameron thing happened instead, she'd have been released. That plus the negative press is gathered despite it being a relatively minor crime, if anything even happened judging by the reports that it was a self check-out fuck up.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



A Wise Man said:


> Explain that one. Emma moves her arms back and forth like a mentally challenged kid and that's pretty much her gimmick. There's been no growth to her gimmick at all since NXT. In 20 year's it will make the list as one of the worst gimmicks in WWE history... If she can dance it would be different, but she's not even dancing, she's just moving her arms like an idiot.. No wonder she never got over on the main roster. It's an embarrassment to television... Emma has all the talent in the world and she was given the shittiest gimmick possible.


to me, it was like she was a quirky molly holly. 

I enjoyed the gimmick on nxt, not so much the main roster. I think she would have had a following of quirky fans that wanted to see her pushd. Paige had the anti diva gimmick, but so did aj lee and she does that better than paige. Emma has better matches, better reactions, etc. 

There's no doubt in my mind, if emma beat aj, she would get more of a reaction than paige and a good run as a babyface diva


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



birthday_massacre said:


> so guys like Swagger gets a DUI and is kept but Emma has a misunderstanding and gets released
> 
> WWFuckery


Emma is not in a World Championship feud going into WrestleMania.. Last i checked, she's pretty irrelevant.. Plus, WWE is making budget cuts to, that could of played a part in her release.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> Maybe they should employ people instead of taking away their jobs by having a self service machine that causes problems like this?


Maybe they should get rid of automatic doors and have staff stand near them and open them for customers.

Or maybe they should do what's most efficient and easiest for the consume, together with what best keeps their costs and prices down.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> Maybe they should employ people instead of taking away their jobs by having a self service machine that causes problems like this?



They have both, but typically only like 20% of the lanes are actually open at once and the ones that are open have very long lines, making the self checkout machine more desirable to use.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I like Emma so this is unfortunate, she should have gotten all the opportunities Paige got... Especially considering how over she was at the time Paige debuted.

It is best for business, though. Emma hasn't been relevant in a long time, and you don't accidentally steal from a store. We just went through this with Jameis Winston.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*








emma fired


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*

*This is such a weird story, why is she stealing an iPad? This reeks of kleptomania to me and now she's messed up her entire life/career because of it. She's been fired and will probably be deported seeing as she's probably in the US on a working visa and without the job...well that's game over.

It will be interesting hearing what comes about this in the next few days: Was this the first time she did it or was this the straw the broke the camels back with WWE and they decided not to cover her back any more? Who knows.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*

This is a clear case of discrimination against foreign talent.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> *If she was innocent she should have gone to court and had that affirmed.* She chose not to, tough shit.


That is a long, difficult, expensive, and emotionally disrupting experience, even for innocent people. The law is a funny thing.

Plus, her immigration situation might become more complicated if she has an open case for so long.

I too would have advised her to take the community service deal to finish quickly.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Emma released*



chargebeam said:


> A good female wrestler gets released because she shoplifted.
> 
> *Cameron still employed after a DUI.*
> 
> I don't understand.


And (allegedly) attempts to bribe a cop on top of that! Who's balls did Cameron have to suck to keep her job? The hypocrisy the WWE has for people is making me sick.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



DemBoy said:


> Not only the DUI, she tried to bribe the cop who arrested her.


She also claimed she didnt work for WWE and lied about her identity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Thanks for this hump day memory:


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

I think they wanted to cut her and this is an excuse. She wasn't clicking with the fans, WWE wants to cut costs just another victim.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

WWE prolly just said fuck it, we're budget cutting anyways.


----------



## SkullFirekills7 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Just an iPhone case and she's gone? Wow! 
That's fucking stupid. 
Great job WWE. ?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



just1988 said:


> *This is such a weird story, why is she stealing an iPad? This reeks of kleptomania to me and now she's messed up her entire life/career because of it. She's been fired and will probably be deported seeing as she's probably in the US on a working visa and without the job...well that's game over.
> 
> It will be interesting hearing what comes about this in the next few days: Was this the first time she did it or was this the straw the broke the camels back with WWE and they decided not to cover her back any more? Who knows.*


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking for them to release her, maybe she's had moments of when she's felt self entitled, but I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't the case. it is the wwe afterall


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Expected this to happen tbh. I kind of feel sorry for her because apparently what she stole was only $20. She could have been set for life in WWE, now that's all down the drain.

On the whole DUI/Stealing thing - Crime is crime and while DUI is a worse crime (in terms of danger), honestly this whole situation is just an embarrassment for WWE, and it's an incredibly bizarre situation. There's really no logical explanation to this. Plus, this will probably cause issues with her work Visa.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Sad that WWE thinks a stolen ipod case will hurt their image more than things like a DUI and drug abuse.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> Maybe they should get rid of automatic doors and have staff stand near them and open them for customers.
> 
> Or maybe they should do what's most efficient and easiest for the consume, together with what best keeps their costs and prices down.


Obviously it's not efficient and easiest for the consumer if people forget to swipe things and end up getting arrested! or the machine breaks down and all the other issues that go wrong with the stupid machines.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Holy shit! A bit harsh for just stealing an iphone case.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*










Kleptomania runnin' wild.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Do you agree with Emma's release from the WWE?*

Yes or no?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



chargebeam said:


> A good female wrestler gets released because she shoplifted.
> 
> Cameron still employed after a DUI.
> 
> I don't understand.


Cameron is on Total divas. Being on that show basically saves you from being fired.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



watts63 said:


> And (allegedly) attempts to bribe a cop on top of that! Who's balls did Cameron have to suck to keep her job? The hypocrisy the WWE has for people is making me sick.


Vince, heard he has a thing for black chicks on a podcast


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



SkullFirekills7 said:


> Just an iPhone case and she's gone? Wow!
> That's fucking stupid.
> Great job WWE. ?


The models who have no skill get hired to blow Khlai's enormous package backstage. That is what Asha had done in developmental.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*

If you think about the company and it's history, you can't compare Cameron to this. Most people in that company drinks so to them it was a simple mishap. Plus she is on total divas. Emma's stealing on the other hand probably ranks much higher of importance to them.

Nice to see her ruin her dream. Lance Storm must be sick.


----------



## RedGator21 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Is the wwe trolling everybody? This has to be. It makes no sense


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



just1988 said:


> *This is such a weird story, why is she stealing an iPad? This reeks of kleptomania to me and now she's messed up her entire life/career because of it. She's been fired and will probably be deported seeing as she's probably in the US on a working visa and without the job...well that's game over.
> 
> It will be interesting hearing what comes about this in the next few days: Was this the first time she did it or was this the straw the broke the camels back with WWE and they decided not to cover her back any more? Who knows.*


She didn't "steal" an iPad, she "stole" a CASE. At least pay attention...


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

It obviously wasn't an accident. I heard a report that the Ipod case was $21. Yet her total bill was around $30. How do you not notice that your bill is $20 short, when the bill is only $30?

I saw someone say maybe she used a debit card. You still see the charge, in that case!!!!

It's awful, but I think that people view a DUI as a bit more normal. Like, people just see it as a horrible, stupid, mistake. When you steal when you should be able to afford something, people look at you as if there's something really off about you. I think that played a part in her release. But mainly, it was probably driven by budget cuts. 

I get the feeling that Vince was never high on her in the first place. I don't see how she's the type who would do anything for him, especially with that gimmick, so she was probably on thin ice in the first place.

I also wonder if there have been other incidents. People don't just randomly start stealing Ipod cases on the day that they're on a trip with their employers. She's probably been doing it for years, and this is just the first time she got caught.

One of my friends said "she could have a drug habit." Never thought about that, but that could be another possibility. Why pay for small, stupid, stuff, when you want or need the money for a much bigger issue? That's the problem with something like this. It makes you think a number of things.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

She probably wouldn't have gotten fired if the WWE wasn't in such a bad state right now with the budget cuts and bad press.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



vanboxmeer said:


> Kleptomania runnin' wild.


*Lmao!*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

This is Kevin Dunn playing the game of thrones. He is hijacking and ruining every superstar coming from NXT to destroy vince's trust for HHH. 

He saw an opportunity with this shit Emma did. She happenned to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. If she was an other diva, nothing would have happened.

Can't wait for HHH to fire kevin dunn's ass when vince will die


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



vanboxmeer said:


> Kleptomania runnin' wild.


I never heard of half kleptomania. Pay for some items but don't for some. Is that common?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Do you agree with Emma's release from the WWE?*

No guys have best busted for DUIs or Drugs which are way worse and she had a mistake and gets fired.

WWFuckery


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Do you agree with Emma's release from the WWE?*

nope


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> Obviously it's not efficient and easiest for the consumer if people forget to swipe things and end up getting arrested! or the machine breaks down and all the other issues that go wrong with the stupid machines.


Yeah, they had to have informed her, right? I'm just thinking, they had to have like come up to her and said she forgot to pay for something and then asked her to pay for it or they'd arrest her. I mean, that'd make more sense rather than just straight up arresting her. I mean, I've seen people here forget to pay for stuff, self service is fucked up, they just explain the situation and get escorted to check out to actually pay for it. Usually actual thieves run from the place they're stealing, rather than casually walk out while the alarm system goes off, or co-operate with security.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*

Good. 

Maybe they bring her back in a year and re-package her as someone who isn't autistic.

Sarcasm aside, hate it that she lost her job over something like this, but that's that. She probably would have been released next round of cuts (whether that's in 1 month or 1 year) because they cooled on her quickly. When something this petty costs you your job, it really just shows how poor of standing you're in within the company.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



LilOlMe said:


> It obviously wasn't an accident. I heard a report that the Ipod case was $21. Yet her total bill was around $30. How do you not notice that your bill is $20 short, when the bill is only $30?
> 
> I saw someone say maybe she used a debit card. You still see the charge, in that case!!!!
> 
> ...


drug habit? they get tested


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Emma didn't deserve to be fired. SHE DESERVED TO WRESTLE FOR THE DIVAS' TITLE AT NXT AGAIN, THEN SHE DESERVED TO GO ON THE AUSTRAILIAN TOUR! Now it will take some worthless Total Diva to fill her spot?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



WrayBryatt said:


> I never heard of half kleptomania. Pay for some items but don't. Is that common?


Absolutely, she paid for a bunch of small cheap items to appear straight, but the most expensive one she didn't.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*



PoisonMouse said:


> Yeah, they had to have informed her, right? I'm just thinking, they had to have like come up to her and said she forgot to pay for something and then asked her to pay for it or they'd arrest her. I mean, that'd make more sense rather than just straight up arresting her. I mean, I've seen people here forget to pay for stuff, self service is fucked up, they just explain the situation and get escorted to check out to actually pay for it. Usually actual thieves run from the place they're stealing, rather than casually walk out while the alarm system goes off, or co-operate with security.


Who knows what exactly happened, but I'm cynical and pessimistic and I wouldn't be surprised if someone noticed and let her walk out of the stall and then sent a guard after her, and when they heard her accent decided to go the full hog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Emma got her release. With her gone, who will give me mine?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



WrayBryatt said:


> drug habit? they get tested


Take a look at John Cena and Big E.....


----------



## flugelbinder (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



evilshade said:


> Looks like they were just looking for a reason to get rid of her and save a little money on budget costs.



Yep. Had she been over they would have kept her.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*

The only logical thing i can think of is that her work visa got revoked and WWE was left with no choice but to release her.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



redban said:


> That is a long, difficult, expensive, and emotionally disrupting experience, even for innocent people. The law is a funny thing.
> 
> Plus, her immigration situation might become more complicated if she has an open case for so long.
> 
> I too would have advised her to take the community service deal to finish quickly.


No it isn't. She goes to court, she gets asked did she steal it, she says "It was an accident, it slipped my mind", they can't prove otherwise, she gets found not guilty, she keeps her job, end of story. The case would probably never even get to trial.

As for your advice, well she followed your advice and it got her seen as guilty, it got her fired from her job and it'll probably mean she has to leave the country after she's finished her slave labour. Well done, that's some great advice.

The only way this is a good deal is if she was actually guilty and there was overwhelming evidence against her.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



vanboxmeer said:


> Kleptomania runnin' wild.


I can't :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*



BruceLeGorille said:


> This is Kevin Dunn playing the game of thrones. He is hijacking and ruining every superstar coming from NXT to destroy vince's trust for HHH.
> 
> He saw an opportunity with this shit Emma did. She happenned to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. If she was an other diva, nothing would have happened.
> 
> Can't wait for HHH to fire kevin dunn's ass when vince will die


Yep, pretty much my feelings on this as well.

I have usually been against :trips's :buried, but in the case of Dunn, I am totally in favor or it.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI


Hmm, I never realized that stealing could kill people.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*

My guess is that the arrest caused her US work visa to be revoked.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

These photoshopped pics are hilarious.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



> One of my friends said "she could have a drug habit." Never thought about that, but that could be another possibility. Why pay for small, stupid, stuff, when you want or need the money for a much bigger issue? That's the problem with something like this. It makes you think a number of things.


If she had a drug habit surely she woulda taken more than a $21.00 item


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Kevin Dunn has suits who jack off to Nikki Minaj in bathrooms. He does the same to Eva Marie and those no name Diva Search girls who hit on John Cena a decade ago.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

What BS.

One of the few female wrestl....I mean, Divas, that I liked.

Again, what BS.


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



LilOlMe said:


> It obviously wasn't an accident. I heard a report that the Ipod case was $21. Yet her total bill was around $30. How do you not notice that your bill is $20 short, when the bill is only $30?
> 
> I saw someone say maybe she used a debit card. You still see the charge, in that case!!!!


I use the self check out all the time and I rarely pay attention to the total price, especially when I'm only buying a handful of things. I'm usually just trying to get it all scanned and paid for asap and go about my day.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

ridiculous, I love Emma!!!!


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



vanboxmeer said:


> Absolutely, she paid for a bunch of small cheap items to appear straight, but the most expensive one she didn't.


I mean yeah, I work in retail. I see that from time to time, but it still doesn't make sense. 21 dollars for an iphone case is pretty cheap. otterboxes at walmart go for 50. Wouldn't you steal the most expensive case?

Where I work, they sell a 35 dollar jar of honey and a 14.99 one. No one is stealing the 14.99 one. they ar stealing the 35 dollar jar of honey.

She got released cause its walmart and wwe doesn't want to fuck up 2k14 or any other ventures they have with walmart. it sucks. had she gotten a dui which is way worse, she'd be fine, but because she fucked with big money, they axed her.

cameron is now the female jtg


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*



LilOlMe said:


> It obviously wasn't an accident. I heard a report that the Ipod case was $21. Yet her total bill was around $30. How do you not notice that your bill is $20 short, when the bill is only $30?
> 
> I saw someone say maybe she used a debit card. You still see the charge, in that case!!!!


Have you ever been at a cash register and then cashier had to scan a item a lot of times for it to be scanned? same thing may have happened here, but she didn't scan it over again.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

LOL what a joke!!!

Drugs, DUI, Racism, Alcoholism, Steroids, and Hazing is all okay.

Accidentally walk out of a store with a phone case?

YOU"RE FIRED!

If she was a star or flavor of the month getting a push this would not happen.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Damn that sucks for her over such a petty thing


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



Gutwrench said:


> Hmm, I never realized that stealing could kill people.


Even though that was joke you could still kill people by stealing have you ever heard of a heist


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

This is dumb.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> No it isn't. She goes to court, she gets asked did she steal it, she says "It was an accident, it slipped my mind", they can't prove otherwise, she gets found not guilty, she keeps her job, end of story. The case would probably never even get to trial.
> 
> As for your advice, well she followed your advice and it got her seen as guilty, it got her fired from her job and it'll probably mean she has to leave the country after she's finished her slave labour. Well done, that's some great advice.
> 
> The only way this is a good deal is if she was actually guilty and there was overwhelming evidence against her.


That's not how the court system works in the US, they tend to offer you a plea before hand and then "prompt" you to take it, justice isn't served very well.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Do I agree with it? NOPE. It's wrong what they did to her. BUT let me just say I am glad they did what they did so now hopefully she'll go to TNA so we can see her sexy ass in lesser clothes and acting sexy and not like a fucking goof doing that dumb dance.

Anyway with that said it goes to show how much of hypocrites this company is.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

As people have said, Cameron keeps her job because she's on Total Divas. But why the fuck is she even on there?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Damn, this is disappointing. I was really looking forward to watching her when she got a real push.


----------



## howabe (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Have you ever been at a cash register and then cashier had to scan a item a lot of times for it to be scanned? same thing may have happened here, but she didn't scan it over again.


If they work like they do in England, the bags are on scales, and putting something on that wasn't scanned plays a loud audio message of "unexpected item in bagging area" and doesn't allow you to continue until it's removed...


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> Obviously it's not efficient and easiest for the consumer if people forget to swipe things and end up getting arrested! or the machine breaks down and all the other issues that go wrong with the stupid machines.


Forget to swipe something, seriously? It's such a rare occurrence, most of the time it's just little scrotes shoplifting, and even if it's not it's next to impossible to prove you didn't just forget. Worst that happens is you get banned from the store.

As for breaking down or going wrong, you can apply that to automatic doors. They're not perfect, but they're well worth it.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



vanboxmeer said:


> Kleptomania runnin' wild.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Thanks for providing a visual representation of Monday's events, they look every bit as hilarious as I imagined they'd be.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*



> Emma lives in Florida. TNA is a walk away for her...
> 
> You guys know what this means..


What's Tenille Dashwood doing here in The Impact Zone?

- Vic


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

I love Emma but come on, why steal a fucking iPhone case when you clearly have the money to buy it? I'm not saying she's making millions, but I'm pretty sure she can afford it.

Stupid move by Emma AND WWE.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Simply Flawless said:


> If she had a drug habit surely she woulda taken more than a $21.00 item


Not really. Especially if she's done this before. She may be smart enough to know what to get away with it. And I didn't mean stealing things immediately to pay for drugs, I meant not paying for things because she'd rather use her money for something...else.

Having said that, there is a possibility that it really was an honest mistake, but I just don't buy it. You will win a charge like this in court if there's some ambiguity about it being a mistake. The fact that she pled right away, tells me she's done this before.

Especially because she would have to know that any plea deal would promptly get back to her employers.

It sucks for her, because I would bet money that this whole convo we're having is what went on behind the scenes. It really makes her look crazy. Still, they acted so swiftly, that I believe they must have info or reasons why they don't think it's a mistake. Even their initial press statement had a very negative tone to it, IMO.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Emma released.*



Bearodactyl said:


> Her last tweet on the roster:
> 
> EMMA ‏@EmmaWWE 1 jul.
> 
> ...


Uh oh...gets caught shoplifting (even if a mistake) and has followers with a name that rhymes with democrats. Just won't cut it in the Republican run WWE! :vince3


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> No it isn't. She goes to court, she gets asked did she steal it, she says "It was an accident, it slipped my mind", they can't prove otherwise, she gets found not guilty, she keeps her job, end of story. The case would probably never even get to trial.
> 
> As for your advice, well she followed your advice and it got her seen as guilty, it got her fired from her job and it'll probably mean she has to leave the country after she's finished her slave labour. Well done, that's some great advice.
> 
> The only way this is a good deal is if she was actually guilty and there was overwhelming evidence against her.


Yeah, not really. Otherwise everyone who steals could just say "it was an accident" and get away with it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

She could hopefully go into the porn business

bama:kobe6


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Also, I'm not quite sure how stealing merchandise is worse than getting a DUI and putting not only your life but the lives of other motorists at risk. lol love the way some people think.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> That's not how the court system works in the US, they tend to offer you a plea before hand and then "prompt" you to take it, justice isn't served very well.


When they offered her the plea she should have said no.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

No I don't agree with it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



WrayBryatt said:


> I mean yeah, I work in retail. I see that from time to time, but it still doesn't make sense. 21 dollars for an iphone case is pretty cheap. otterboxes at walmart go for 50. Wouldn't you steal the most expensive case?
> 
> Where I work, they sell a 35 dollar jar of honey and a 14.99 one. No one is stealing the 14.99 one. they ar stealing the 35 dollar jar of honey.
> 
> ...


Hence kleptomania. Stealing something small just for the thrill. 










But you can commemorate her addiction by buying $21 worth of EmmaPhone cases.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*

All the people defending her are so fucking pathetic :lmao, she stole something while under fucking contract. Who gives a shit about someone's past theft crimes? It's called the past for a reason. She's a fucking moron for even attempting something so stupid, again why defend her?


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Enders said:


> Yeah, not really. Otherwise everyone who steals could just say "it was an accident" and get away with it.


They can! The worst that happens in real life is you get banned from the store as long as you're not stupid enough to admit it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*

Why are people still going on about her stealing something, it's already been stated it was a mistake as she didn't/forgot to swipe something on self service, either way there's no way you get arrested unless the store pushed for it which is wrong. They've just ruined her life, all those years she put in to get to the biggest wrestling stage and because of a simple thing like this they've robbed her of it.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I had a competition with a friend to see who could steal the most from the local grocery. Each time we went shopping we would top eachother, but never let it get out of hand... Just one or two items at a time.

It started out with an apple or something. I eventually thought I won by stealing 10 dollars worth of soda but they got a bunch of frozen pizzas once. I almost got caught stealing tupperware once, that's when it ended.

Point is.... Nobody accidentally steals something, especially something that would be 40 percent of your purchase.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> *No it isn't. She goes to court, she gets asked did she steal it, she says "It was an accident, it slipped my mind", they can't prove otherwise, she gets found not guilty, she keeps her job, end of story. The case would probably never even get to trial.*
> 
> As for your advice, well she followed your advice and it got her seen as guilty, it got her fired from her job and it'll probably mean she has to leave the country after she's finished her slave labour. Well done, that's some great advice.
> 
> The only way this is a good deal is if she was actually guilty and there was overwhelming evidence against her.


Oversimplification. It's not that easy. To fight a case, even if you're clearly innocent, you have to deal with court-appearances, adjournment periods, lawyer fees, pre-trial hearings. 

It would take her at least 6 months minimum to get any sort of dismissal. An acquittal at trial would take at least a year.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh well. Life goes on.


It's what happens when you're expendable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

This thread though :banderas


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## Eazy-E (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Good riddance. We'll never hear from her again.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> Why are people still going on about her stealing something, it's already been stated it was a mistake as she didn't/forgot to swipe something on self service


Stated by whom? Her lawyer? Shocker. Lawyers spin. He's doing his job.

That's not any type of statement of fact.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*

At the end of the day, you have no idea how the discussion between emma and wwe went. Theft is theft, under contract or not.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



howabe said:


> If they work like they do in England, the bags are on scales, and putting something on that wasn't scanned plays a loud audio message of "unexpected item in bagging area" and doesn't allow you to continue until it's removed...


Lol, Tesco...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



WrayBryatt said:


> *cameron is now the female jtg*


That title belongs to Rosa.ositivity


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



redban said:


> Oversimplification. It's not that easy. To fight a case, even if you're clearly innocent, you have to deal with court-appearances, adjournment periods, lawyer fees, pre-trial hearings.
> 
> It would take her at least 6 months minimum to get any sort of dismissal. An acquittal at trial would take at least a year.


On the contrary, the store is a lot more likely to just drop the charges, especially if it's over a $21 Ipod case and she's fighting the case.

People usually explore all options before pleading guilty. She didn't. That says something.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



X Marks The Spot said:


> All the people defending her are so fucking pathetic :lmao, she stole something while under fucking contract. Who gives a shit about someone's past theft crimes? It's called the past for a reason. She's a fucking moron for even attempting something so stupid, again why defend her?


You are missing the point. Guys have been busted for doing drugs, and driving under the influence while under contract, and none of them were fired.
yet Emma gets fired for "stealing" a $20 iPod case which the courts even said it was a misunderstanding, so she wasn't even guilty.

You really think if someone like Orton, Cena, or even Barrett did something like this they would be fired?

Of course not.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> Why are people still going on about her stealing something, it's already been stated it was a mistake as she didn't/forgot to swipe something on self service, either way there's no way you get arrested unless the store pushed for it which is wrong. They've just ruined her life, all those years she put in to get to the biggest wrestling stage and because of a simple thing like this they've robbed her of it.


How do you know she's innocent?



redban said:


> Oversimplification. It's not that easy. To fight a case, even if you're clearly innocent, you have to deal with court-appearances, adjournment periods, lawyer fees, pre-trial hearings.
> 
> It would take her at least 6 months minimum to get any sort of dismissal. An acquittal at trial would take at least a year.


If there's no evidence against her then it's not worth the prosecutor's time to pursue it and she's an idiot for taking the deal, she's been badly advised and she has my sympathies. If there is enough evidence against her that the prosecutor would have pursued it then she's probably guilty anyway, fuck her.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*

OMG , Just saw this. Fuck you WWE!

This is bullshit!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*

This would've never happened a year ago. It seems utterly ridiculous that she was released for a minor crime (guilty or not) but people can drunk drive, high drive, bribe the police, etc, and keep their jobs, but WWE is in uber cost cutting mode and if they're not using somebody right now, and they get an excuse, any excuse in the world, you're done. WWE should change their official release message from "Future Endeavoured" to "You've been Networked". :HHH2


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



birthday_massacre said:


> yet Emma gets fired for "stealing" a $20 iPod case which the courts even said it was a misunderstanding, so she wasn't even guilty.


What courts said this?!?! If that was the case she wouldn't have been charged and sentenced.

That was her lawyer, doing lawyer speak. I see he's quite effective...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

There's gotta be more to her release than just her childish theft of a $20 phone case.

Whatever the case may be, sorry to see her go. She has a ton of talent.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

This is some bullshit

Hopefully in a few months John Cena will tell Vince to rehire her like he did Bryan


----------



## Enders (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> How do you know she's innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no evidence against her then it's not worth the prosecutor's time to pursue it and she's an idiot for taking the deal, she's been badly advised and she has my sympathies. If there is enough evidence against her that the prosecutor would have pursued it then she's probably guilty anyway, fuck her.


There are camera's all over walmart, I'm pretty sure there is evidence that she walked out of that store without paying for it.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



LilOlMe said:


> On the contrary, *the store is a lot more likely to just drop the charges, *especially if it's over a $21 Ipod case and she's fighting the case.
> 
> People usually explore all options before pleading guilty. She didn't. That says something.


The store doesn't have any power to drop the charges. The State is the one bringing the charge; they alone have the power to drop it. 

Consider domestic violence: If the wife wants to drop a case on a husband, the prosecutor can still say no and continue to persecute her lover.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Y'all talking about going to trial?

Who the fuck goes to trial for shoplifting, 1st offense at that?

Overreaction as usual.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Kevin Dunn, destroying HHH work, one talent at a time


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> How do you know she's innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no evidence against her then it's not worth the prosecutor's time to pursue it and she's an idiot for taking the deal, she's been badly advised and she has my sympathies. If there is enough evidence against her that the prosecutor would have pursued it then she's probably guilty anyway, fuck her.


Sorry but think about it, what would it take for a store to actually get someone, who hasn't swiped something, arrested and taken to court for such a small amount, it stinks. If they went about it normally they'd take her to a normal desk and get her to pay for it on the spot, or if she didn't bye it get her banned from the store. Instead they actually call the cops and get her arrested and taken to court. The whole thing was blown out of proportion in the first place. I figure some discrimination went on because they found out she was a foreigner, or that she was on TV and wanted some publicity. It's outrageous that she should then have her entire career and life ruined because of it.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is some bullshit
> 
> Hopefully in a few months John Cena will tell Vince to rehire her like he did Bryan


Hopefully Triple H rehires her in a couple months. She was a popular NXT star and he basically runs NXT, he should know how talented she is.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

So male wrestlers can get caught driving drunk or violently hazing a co worker backstage and keep their jobs, but Emma steals an Ipod case and gets released!? Wow....

You would think Stephanie McMahon being a women would have a heart and cut Emma a break for all she's done in NXT and yet she was thrown out like a piece of dog shit. What the fuck!? I genuinely feel awful for Emma and really hope this is just some elaborate way to get her off TV, so WWE can hire her later down the line (kind of like what happened with Daniel Bryan when he was released)....Wishful thinking I know, but yeah, really sad to see Emma get released.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Enders said:


> There are camera's all over walmart, I'm pretty sure there is evidence that she walked out of that store without paying for it.


Wouldn't be enough, you need to prove intent to steal.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

The thing is her chargers were dropped and it did not affect her Visa. WWE needed a reason to cut talent because they were losing money


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

she stole a iPad case







what a dumbass on the plus side no stupid dance so something good came out of it.


----------



## Curb Stomp (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Awful.
WWE is getting on my nerves lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Vince should be #*EMMASCULATED* for releasing her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



LilOlMe said:


> What courts said this?!?! If that was the case she wouldn't have been charged and sentenced.
> 
> That was her lawyer, doing lawyer speak. I see he's quite effective...


Even if she is guilty, its still bullshit, since she hasn't even been found guilty yet according to you. Please the store can drop the changes after she explains herself.

And if she was found guilty by a court, its still bullshit she got fired for this when other guys have not been fired for DUI, Drugs and getting into spats with the police.

You really think if Cena or Orton did hits they would be fired


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Jarsy1 said:


>


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

No Emma 

Funny how certain WWE Superstars can get done for drink driving or drugs and still keep their jobs but Emma gets fired for stealing an iPod case.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

TNA might have her


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



LilOlMe said:


> What courts said this?!?! If that was the case she wouldn't have been charged and sentenced.
> 
> That was her lawyer, doing lawyer speak. I see he's quite effective...


Exactly. The firing pretty much confirms this wasn't a simple misunderstanding. I don't think WWE would fire someone over such a petty mistake, even in cost-cutting mode, would they? Certainly they're not that heartless?

I liked Emma but if she did steal on purpose then good riddance.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see tenille return to Shimmer :'(

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This would've never happened a year ago. It seems utterly ridiculous that she was released for a minor crime (guilty or not) but people can drunk drive, high drive, bribe the police, etc, and keep their jobs, but WWE is in uber cost cutting mode and if they're not using somebody right now, and they get an excuse, any excuse in the world, you're done. WWE should change their official release message from "Future Endeavoured" to "You've been Networked". :HHH2


Stealing is not a minor crime, it's a big crime but since it was an accident they let her go


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



redban said:


> The store doesn't have any power to drop the charges. The State is the one bringing the charge; they alone have the power to drop it.
> 
> Consider domestic violence: If the wife wants to drop a case on a husband, the prosecutor can still say no and continue to persecute her lover.


It'd be hard to go to trial without the store cooperating. It is not abnormal for a store to reach some kind of settlement or agreement with the accused. Happens a lot. You're right, though, that it's the prosecutor who could and probably would drop the case, if they felt there was ambiguity. Again, it happens a lot. Especially over a theft that was so minor. It's a waste of time for _them_. Point is, no, she most likely wouldn't have had to deal with tons of headaches and tie ups, if she had signaled that she was gonna give them hell about it, because it really was just an honest mistake.

As for your latter point, that's not true in every state. It's becoming more common, but even where it is legal, many prosecutors decide not to prosecute, because it's too difficult without the victim cooperating.


----------



## Eazy-E (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



birthday_massacre said:


> You are missing the point. Guys have been busted for doing drugs, and driving under the influence while under contract, and none of them were fired.
> yet Emma gets fired for "stealing" a $20 iPod case which the courts even said it was a misunderstanding, so she wasn't even guilty.
> 
> *You really think if someone like Orton, Cena, or even Barrett did something like this they would be fired?
> ...


Of course they wouldn't get fired.. There's a reason for that, who's Emma compare to Orton or Cena? 2 of the biggest draws compared to some chick who barely did anything stealing a iPod case.. She stole it and was arrested for it, it doesn't matter if it's a misunderstanding or not.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

OK, I am actually done.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> Sorry but think about it, what would it take for a store to actually get someone, who hasn't swiped something, arrested and taken to court for such a small amount, it stinks. If they went about it normally they'd take her to a normal desk and get her to pay for it on the spot, or if she didn't bye it get her banned from the store. Instead they actually call the cops and get her arrested and taken to court. The whole thing was blown out of proportion in the first place. I figure some discrimination went on because they found out she was a foreigner, or that she was on TV and wanted some publicity. It's outrageous that she should then have her entire career and life ruined because of it.


Some shops have a policy that they always attempt to prosecute shoplifters regardless of the amount, I reckon it's a good policy. Maybe she admitted it to the police when she was questioned, maybe she'd been seen putting it in her hand bag on CCTV with an evil grin on her face and taking it out as she left the store and walking away. You don't know, and taking only her side of the story and taking it as fact is incredibly naïve.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> You guys do realize that stealing something is worse than a DUI



WAT! While driving under influence you are endangering life's. Stealing a ipod case is tiny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Hopefully this was due to something related to her visa and not because of that idiotic Walmart incident =_____=


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Eazy-E said:


> Of course they wouldn't get fired.. There's a reason for that, who's Emma compare to Orton or Cena? 2 of the biggest draws compared to some chick who barely did anything stealing a iPod case.. She stole it and was arrested for it, it doesn't matter if it's a misunderstanding or not.


Right so it has nothing to do with the crime, it has to do with who you are. Which you don't find that bullshit?

And who is Jack Swagger? He got a DUI and wasn't even fired. He is no where near the level of a Cena or Orton.

If it didn't matter if its a misunderstand how can you justify Cena or Orton not getting fired for doing the same thing? You can't.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> Stealing is not a minor crime, it's a big crime but since it was an accident they let her go


Different levels.

Accident or not, she was facing no real trouble. 

That's petty theft. No trials, nothing. Pay your fine & get the fuck on. Accident or not. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> Some shops have a policy that they always attempt to prosecute shoplifters regardless of the amount, I reckon it's a good policy. Maybe she admitted it to the police when she was questioned, maybe she'd been seen putting it in her hand bag on CCTV with an evil grin on her face and taking it out as she left the store and walking away. You don't know, and taking only her side of the story and taking it as fact is incredibly naïve.


I'm not taking it as a fact, I'd like to believe it was a simple mistake, I read a statement that it was simply because she forgot to swipe in the Emma arrested thread, but yeah things ain't that clear cut, either way the whole story still stinks.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



birthday_massacre said:


> Right so it has nothing to do with the crime, it has to do with who you are. Which you don't find that bullshit?
> 
> And who is Jack Swagger? He got a DUI and wasn't even fired. He is no where near the level of a Cena or Orton.
> 
> If it didn't matter if its a misunderstand how can you justify Cena or Orton not getting fired for doing the same thing? You can't.


Jack Swagger smoked the marijuana for his DUI which is a lot healthier than drinking


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

DUI is a victimless crime as long as you don't hit anyone.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



PoisonMouse said:


> She also claimed she didnt work for WWE and lied about her identity.


What? Are you serious?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Eazy-E said:


> Of course they wouldn't get fired.. There's a reason for that, who's Emma compare to Orton or Cena? 2 of the biggest draws compared to some chick who barely did anything stealing a iPod case.. She stole it and was arrested for it, it doesn't matter if it's a misunderstanding or not.


Yeah, I mean, welcome to life. Saying "that's not fair" isn't gonna mean shit ultimately. If you ran a business, those that are beneficial to you are gonna be worth a lot more than someone you'd barely even notice. It is what it is. It's supply and demand. 

If it weren't budget cutting time and she did something less weird, I do think she'd remain around. It just sucks for her that it's shitty timing.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

let me bang bro said:


> Jack Swagger smoked the marijuana for his DUI which is a lot healthier than drinking


Still illegal

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Jack Swagger smoked the marijuana for his DUI which is a lot healthier than drinking



UM what LOL You are still impaired while driving and can kill someone, It doesn't matter what the impairment was. You can still kill yourself or someone else because you are under the influence.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



NastyYaffa said:


> What? Are you serious?


Cameron is trash.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I am thinking it must have messed up her Visa? Idk its petty theft at most and was an accident.
It seems WWE just wanted an excuse to cut or Kevin Dunn is playing politics trying to take shots at HHH nxt guys again.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

My question for Emma fans is that if she never made appearances except to humiliate herself with Santino (which hasn't happened for a couple months), why does it bother you that she's been released? She might be able to make more dignified appearances somewhere else now.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



LilOlMe said:


> Yeah, I mean, welcome to life. Saying "that's not fair" isn't gonna mean shit ultimately. If you ran a business, those that are beneficial to you are gonna be worth a lot more than someone you'd barely even notice. It is what it is. It's supply and demand.
> 
> If it weren't budget cutting time and she did something less weird, I do think she'd remain around. It just sucks for her that it's shitty timing.


Supply and demand is not the ultimate factor that leads a business to business decisions though.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Big Dog said:


> I'm not taking it as a fact, I'd like to believe it was a simple mistake, I read a statement that it was simply because she forgot to swipe in the Emma arrested thread, but yeah things ain't that clear cut, either way the whole story still stinks.


It's not clear cut whether she did it or not, but it's crystal clear that she either did the crime or she should have fought it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*



birthday_massacre said:


> You are missing the point. Guys have been busted for doing drugs, and driving under the influence while under contract, and none of them were fired.
> yet Emma gets fired for "stealing" a $20 iPod case which the courts even said it was a misunderstanding, so she wasn't even guilty.
> 
> You really think if someone like Orton, Cena, or even Barrett did something like this they would be fired?
> ...


How do you know the court said it was a misunderstanding? For all we know she could have got off with a warning or some shit due to a first offense. To say what the court said when we know nothing but word of mouth is silly.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Bad move by WWE.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

It's sad but there's a lesson learnt from this. Don't be a fucking clumsy moron that forgets to pay for items in a shop especially if you're on the lower end of the card.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



skarvika said:


> My question for Emma fans is that if she never made appearances except to humiliate herself with Santino (which hasn't happened for a couple months), why does it bother you that she's been released? She might be able to make more dignified appearances somewhere else now.


because the only wrestling organization that matters is the WWE


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

:lmao @ people talking about trials. Yeah, the people of the state of Connecticut are going to try her on a 1st degree shoplifting charge aided and abetted with a nice dose of stupidity from all of you. Morons. Given how shaky they are about the network right now, don't give them a reason. Emma gave them a reason. It sucks and it's not fair but it is what it is. Maybe they'll bring her back down the line but the real person to blame in all of this is obviously Kevin Dunn. Just wait. Soon Paige will get fired for stealing tanning lotion, Bo Dallas will get fired for stealing braces and Adam Rose will get fired for stealing lemons. Dunn vs. NXT is upon is. This is just the beginning.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Emma released*

Shoulda been Cameron :hayden3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> It's not clear cut whether she did it or not, but it's crystal clear that she either did the crime or she should have fought it.


Or doing just one day of community service is easier to fight it and even if you win you are wasting thousands of dollars and wasting your time flying back to the state the crime happened. People do that all the time even when they are innocent.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao @ people talking about trials. Yeah, the people of the state of Connecticut are going to try her on a 1st degree shoplifting charge aided and abetted with a nice dose of stupidity from all of you. Morons. Given how shaky they are about the network right now, don't give them a reason. Emma gave them a reason. It sucks and it's not fair but it is what it is. Maybe they'll bring her back down the line but the real person to blame in all of this is obviously Kevin Dunn. Just wait. Soon Paige will get fired for stealing tanning lotion, Bo Dallas will get fired for stealing braces and Adam Rose will get fired for stealing lemons. *Dunn vs. NXT is upon is. This is just the beginning*.


And the "faceturn" of :hhh2 on WF will grow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

If only Emma had accepted Melina vs Alicia Fox as her favorite match ever, she might still be employed.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao @ people talking about trials. Yeah, the people of the state of Connecticut are going to try her on a 1st degree shoplifting charge aided and abetted with a nice dose of stupidity from all of you. Morons. Given how shaky they are about the network right now, don't give them a reason. Emma gave them a reason. It sucks and it's not fair but it is what it is. Maybe they'll bring her back down the line but the real person to blame in all of this is obviously Kevin Dunn. Just wait. Soon Paige will get fired for stealing tanning lotion, Bo Dallas will get fired for stealing braces and Adam Rose will get fired for stealing lemons. Dunn vs. NXT is upon is. This is just the beginning.


What a load of fucking horse shit. First and foremost, Bo Dallas would be fired for stealing bras.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Trublez said:


> It's sad but there's a lesson learnt from this. Don't be a fucking clumsy moron that forgets to pay for items in a shop especially if you're on the lower end of the card.


dude you never walked out of the store with something on the way bottom of your shopping cart you never rang up? It happens all the time


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

TheResurrection said:


> It's not clear cut whether she did it or not, but it's crystal clear that she either did the crime or she should have fought it.


Not really.

Something this small is pointless to fight. That's why people plead no contest.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> Stealing is not a minor crime, it's a big crime but since it was an accident they let her go


Stealing a $20 Ipod case is a minor crime, in fact, I believe according to the criminal code of the US, any theft under $50 is listed as a class C misdemeanor. It's not like she robbed a bank or stole people's credit card information.


----------



## Eazy-E (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



PimentoSlice said:


> So male wrestlers can get caught driving drunk or violently hazing a co worker backstage and keep their jobs, but Emma steals an Ipod case and gets released!? Wow....
> 
> You would think Stephanie McMahon being a women would have a heart and cut Emma a break for all she's done in NXT and yet she was thrown out like a piece of dog shit. What the fuck!? I genuinely feel awful for Emma and really hope this is just some elaborate way to get her off TV, *so WWE can hire her later down the line (kind of like what happened with Daniel Bryan when he was released)*....Wishful thinking I know, but yeah, really sad to see Emma get released.


People keep mentioning this for hope that Emma might one day return.. but Emma is not fucking Daniel Bryan, not even close, ever since she's been on the main roster she's been utterly useless.. She's a diva which means she's going to get treated differently than the likes of Daniel Bryan. Since WWE felt the need to release her, i don't see them going out of their way to rehire her... WWE has released a lot of divas in the past and i haven't seen many of them return. It doesn't look good for Emma.. She better hope TNA is interested if she still wants to pursue wrestling. She can make some decent money on the indy's right now, but that will eventually dye down.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Elipses Corter said:


> Not really.
> 
> Something this small is pointless to fight. That's why people plead no contest.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It is not small. If every shopper at Walmart forgot to pay for a 20 dollar item Walmart would be out of business and unable to pay any of its employees their salaries. America needs solid businesses like Walmart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



X Marks The Spot said:


> How do you know the court said it was a misunderstanding? For all we know she could have got off with a warning or some shit due to a first offense. To say what the court said when we know nothing but word of mouth is silly.


That is what she told the court, and they gave her an hour of community service if she plead out.

If they thought she was guilty they wouldn't have done that. Basically it was a slap on the wrist to not waste the courts time and money.

I used to work retail back in HS and college and if a customer left something in the cart, and was checking out, I would ask them, Oh do you want that too? And then they would pay for it. I would go oh that are going to steal that and call loss prevention so they can nab them on the way out.

it was dumb, Wal Mart if they saw it going on at the time, didnt just ask her, oh ma-am do you want that iPod case, it didnt scan.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Truly despicable logic by this company. A few Superstars get DUI and they are all worse especially since Driving while intoxicated could risk killing someone but they still keep their jobs while Emma gets released for stealing an IPod case?

I see this release being an excuse to further cut budgets.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Fucking hell, there are people on the roster who have done much worse things than this and they are somehow still kicking about. Shame, because they didn't even utilise her properly to begin with on the main roster.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

NoNONONONONO NONO FUCK NO we need that aj/paige/Emma feud..oh well..shit happend.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

I disagree with it if, for nothing else, they missed a trick in not making the most of this and giving her a klepto gimmick. Could've been gold.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

This suck

I can't wait to see the Future Knockouts Champion in The Impact Zone 3-4 Months from now.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Ichabod Crane said:


> Truly despicable logic by this company. A few Superstars get DUI and they are all worse especially since Driving while intoxicated could risk killing someone but they still keep their jobs while Emma gets released for stealing an IPod case?
> 
> I see this release being an excuse to further cut budgets.


Stealing can still kill someone. If you steal, businesses go out of businesses which means people lose their jobs. With no job you risk starving to death because you can't afford food. Stealing kills just as much as DUI.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> dude you never walked out of the store with something on the way bottom of your shopping cart you never rang up? It happens all the time


No it doesn't.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

Is this is just a matter of her work visa being revoked, a lot of you are going to feel very silly.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

let me bang bro said:


> It is not small. If every shopper at Walmart forgot to pay for a 20 dollar item Walmart would be out of business and unable to pay any of its employees their salaries. America needs solid businesses like Walmart.


Quit reaching. 

It's a petty crime. Doesn't even go on her record.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

DUI, attempting to bribe a cop, lying about your employment, and being a talentless ratchet hack = keeping your job and being in a reality show.

6th degree larceny = released.

Pure Bullshit!


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*











WHAT DID YA EXPECT?


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Exactly. The firing pretty much confirms this wasn't a simple misunderstanding. I don't think WWE would fire someone over such a petty mistake, even in cost-cutting mode, would they? Certainly they're not that heartless?
> 
> I liked Emma but if she did steal on purpose then good riddance.





> Dashwood, whose ring name is "Diva Emma," appeared in community court Tuesday. She was told to perform community service, according to her lawyer, Hubert Santos. When she completes the community service, the charge will be dismissed, Santos said.



http://www.courant.com/community/hartford/hc-hartford-wwe-arrest-0702-20140701,0,1640564.story


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

well that was fast lol


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



skarvika said:


> My question for Emma fans is that if she never made appearances except to humiliate herself with Santino (which hasn't happened for a couple months), why does it bother you that she's been released? She might be able to make more dignified appearances somewhere else now.


She seemed to be one of few Divas who actually had incredible in-ring work. Besides, it's not her fault she was ridiculed to be Santino's sidekick. 

It's also one of those things where people may complain that the WWE releases women who could actually wrestle and keep women who just have the look, but no wrestling skills (hence the Cameron hate on here). Emma wasn't the hottest, but that girl could wrestle.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Seems like WWE is looking for any slip up as an excuse to cut their budget. A shame but damn, it was fast.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Heel Green Ranger said:


> DUI, attempting to bribe a cop, lying about your employment, and being a talentless ratchet hack = keeping your job and being in a reality show.
> 
> 6th degree larceny = released.
> 
> Pure Bullshit!


its pure #WWFuckery


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Emma released*

They made it clear it was a mistake. Charges were dismissed. But, they had to fire her no matter what to make their corporate image look good. People have done worse and stated with the company. Sucks, but what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:lol. *I can't criticize him though. He managed to sit on his ass for almost 8 years and stayed employed by them. 

#NeverForget*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

The fact that some of you fucktards out there agree with this decision is even worse. :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



ABailey115 said:


> She seemed to be one of few Divas who actually had incredible in-ring work. Besides, it's not her fault she was ridiculed to be Santino's sidekick.
> 
> It's also one of those things where people may complain that the WWE releases women who could actually wrestle and keep women who just have the look, but no wrestling skills (hence the Cameron hate on here). Emma wasn't the hottest, but that girl could wrestle.


She may not have been the hottest but she was for sure the cutest.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> http://www.courant.com/community/hartford/hc-hartford-wwe-arrest-0702-20140701,0,1640564.story


And your point is?


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Smoking the marijuana is not comparable to stealing. The marijuana is basically a vegetable like celery or tomatoes. Jack Swagger smoked a little of the marijuana but so what? The marijuana has been scientifically shown to reduce muscle spasticity in multiple sclerosis patients.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*

If this happens to a teen, they pull him into the security office at the store so they can scare the piss out of him and then they call his mom.

How was she not able to reasonably explain her way out of it? Be like "Oh, I thought it rung up. Here, can you check me out and ring up this item?" She's not a kid and doesn't look like someone who's trouble.

It's not like she was concealing it under her shirt or in her purse (that we know of). This should have been a non issue from the get go.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



birthday_massacre said:


> Or doing just one day of community service is easier to fight it and even if you win you are wasting thousands of dollars and wasting your time flying back to the state the crime happened. People do that all the time even when they are innocent.


How much money does she lose from being fired?


Elipses Corter said:


> Not really.
> 
> Something this small is pointless to fight. That's why people plead no contest.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not fucking pointless if it means she keeps her job, is it?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

1, I said this would happen and got laughed at by a number of people on here, so ha to all of you.
2, I think it will be similar to the Bryan thing, where she gets released and comes back to the company down the road, unless of course there are other issues that we aren't aware of.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Stanford said:


> Is this is just a matter of her work visa being revoked, a lot of you are going to feel very silly.


That is a remote possibility, but doubtful it would happen this quickly.

http://www.murthy.com/2013/11/29/beware-serious-immigration-consequences-of-shoplifting/


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*

:lmao This has to be one of the funniest firings in WWE history. What a fucking idiot. She was actually one of the few divas who was decent in the ring too, what a shame. Oh well, stupid will be stupid.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



High_King said:


> TNA might have her


Look Taz, it's Emma Tenille!!!


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



el dandy said:


> If this happens to a teen, they pull him into the security office at the store so they can scare the piss out of him and then they call his mom.
> 
> How was she not able to reasonably explain her way out of it? Be like "Oh, I thought it rung up. Here, can you check me out and ring up this item?"
> 
> It's not like she was concealing it under her shirt or in her purse (that we know of).


Dude if you forget to ring something up the items causes the security stations near the exits to beep. SHe ignored the beeping and kept walking showing intent.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

They really need a couple call ups from NXT now, even if it's just to job for now. They have three different divas storylines (four technically but it looks like they're combining Stephanie/Brie/Nikki/Alicia and the Funkadactyls thing) going on and they keep releasing actual workers.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

Weird thing is I wasn't even a big Emma fan. I was happy with just watching archives of 1998 etc. I just can't support this company anymore. I was joking about this shit "LOL Emma released confirmed" etc. like a typical troll... but this is just beyond my comprehension. 

It's weird. You know that you think to yourself that the company you buy clothes from probably doesn't treat its workers right, or that takeaway outlet, or the Coca Cola you buy at outlets is just industrial trash that fills the pockets of Audi driving cocks? (It's a stereotype, don't hate me). When you finally realize truth about a young woman's career... a lifestyle, it hurts.

Sorry Tenille. There's bad luck and there's straight up bullshit.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Didnt jack swagger get arrested for a DUI just before wrestlemania.. Hes still there. Bizarre decison. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



CesaroSection said:


> 1, I said this would happen and got laughed at by a number of people on here, so ha to all of you.
> 2, I think it will be similar to the Bryan thing, where she gets released and comes back to the company down the road, unless of course there are other issues that we aren't aware of.


Vince wasn't even high on her to begin with. He viewed her and Paige as flops on the main roster.

Probably an easy release for him.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Melrose92 said:


> Didnt jack swagger get arrested for a DUI just before wrestlemania.. Hes still there. Bizarre decison.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Again Jack Swagger just smoked the marijuana which is a lot healthier than alcohol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Smoking the marijuana is not comparable to stealing. The marijuana is basically a vegetable like celery or tomatoes. Jack Swagger smoked a little of the marijuana but so what? The marijuana has been scientifically shown to reduce muscle spasticity in multiple sclerosis patients.


Well for one Pot is illegal and two, after smoking up he drove a car which could have killed someone. And he wasn't driving very good because he was pulled over. If he wasn't pulled over, he could have killed someone or himself.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

UGH I'm so mad. Over a fucking iphone case too. Here I was, hoping they'd drop her current gimmick and give her a more serious one.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



skarvika said:


> My question for Emma fans is that if she never made appearances except to humiliate herself with Santino (which hasn't happened for a couple months), why does it bother you that she's been released? She might be able to make more dignified appearances somewhere else now.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I loved everything about her. Imo she was the best looking diva. She could wrestle a legit match as evident by her work in NXT.

She just came across as a really cool girl with a fun personality. Her pairing with Santino may not have been the best but I just enjoyed seeing her on tv. 
Like I said before hopefully she gets rehired down the line when this all blows over, Triple H knows what she has to offer. I hope the NXT crowd starts chanting for her haha, wishfull thinking but still..


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



braajeri said:


> That is a remote possibility, but doubtful it would happen this quickly.
> 
> http://www.murthy.com/2013/11/29/beware-serious-immigration-consequences-of-shoplifting/


Sure, but WWE could just be anticipating some issues. I bet she'll be back with the company at some point.



.MCH said:


> Vince wasn't even high on her to begin with. He viewed her and Paige as flops on the main roster.


Dirtsheets, baby! Always right.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



birthday_massacre said:


> Well for one Pot is illegal and two, after smoking up he drove a car which could have killed someone. And he wasn't driving very good because he was pulled over. If he wasn't pulled over, he could have killed someone or himself.


Some people smoke the marijuana for medical purposes. Are you saying that people with medical conditions should be denied the right to drive a vehicle?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> And your point is?


That is pretty much confirms it was a simple misunderstanding, and that WWE fired her because of budget cuts. And her Visa was not revoked.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



TheResurrection said:


> It's not fucking pointless if it means she keeps her job, is it?


Actually, yeah if she gets found guilty, which could cause her to get departed.

When jail time and/or deportation is at stake via going to trial and your only defense is "it was an accident", it's pretty gotdamn pointless to fight it.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Are you saying that people with medical conditions should be denied the right to drive a vehicle?


You're a silly, silly bro!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

dammit wwe really knows how to mess up talent

if i am a diva in nxt i would say nah i will just stay here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



WrestleMestle said:


> Look Taz, it's Emma Tenille!!!


I would change her name to EmMuh Balls.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

I couldn't stand her at all, her face looks so retarded. Good riddance IMHO, she brought nothing to the table.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Did her bubbles get released too? Lol


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

So she gets fired for this but Benoit doesn't get fired for killing his family?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Some people smoke the marijuana for medical purposes. Are you saying that people with medical conditions should be denied the right to drive a vehicle?


If they just smoked pot for their condition, then yes of course they shouldn't be driving.

Its just like people that use some pills for medicine, you also can't drive while on those pills as well.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Some people smoke the marijuana for medical purposes. Are you saying that people with medical conditions should be denied the right to drive a vehicle?


It's still DUI and all states with medical marijuana state that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Again Jack Swagger just smoked the marijuana which is a lot healthier than alcohol


Yeah because something that makes you mentally disturbed after prolonged use sure is healthy


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Aw poor Emma.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Some people smoke the marijuana for medical purposes. Are you saying that people with medical conditions should be denied the right to drive a vehicle?


If you're driving impaired, you're putting everyone on the streets in danger, whether you're drunk or high.


And since when do you have the right to drive a vehicle?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

fpalm The shit this company does is just very slowly turning me away from its product again

Wasn't even a huge Emma fan but this is just ridiculous


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



birthday_massacre said:


> If they just smoked pot for their condition, then yes of course they shouldn't be driving.
> 
> Its just like people that use some pills for medicine, you also can't drive while on those pills as well.


The marijuana is medically shown to help people's driving skills. People who smoke the marijuana are less likely to speed and get road rage just so you know.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*

Silly Emma, y u do dat?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> The marijuana is medically shown to help people's driving skills. People who smoke the marijuana are less likely to speed and get road rage just so you know.


Im done feeding the trolls.

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> If you're driving impaired, you're putting everyone on the streets in danger, whether you're drunk or high.
> 
> 
> And since when do you have the right to drive a vehicle?


I heard it was in The Constitution.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

F*** you, WWE.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah because something that makes you mentally disturbed after prolonged use sure is healthy


Show me any peer reviewed article that shows the marijuana causes psychosis. The marijuana is used medically throughout history for thousands of years.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Dude if you forget to ring something up the items causes the security stations near the exits to beep. She ignored the beeping and kept walking showing intent.


Oh, did she.

I don't know all the facts (I don't care that much TBH).

In that case... yeah she fucked up. 

Half the time when I see someone ahead of me get beeped, if they stop and pull out the receipt, the employee will just say "Oh, you're fine!" and let you walk without even checking.

If she just kept walking, well then she fucked herself. Not only did she fuck up by accidentally putting the item in the bag, she fucked up a 2nd time in a matter of seconds when she kept walking when the alarm went off.

I still think it's petty and that losing her job over it is harsh, but that's the way it goes I guess.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> The marijuana is medically shown to help people's driving skills. People who smoke the marijuana are less likely to speed and get road rage just so you know.


Quit making up shit.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah because something that makes you mentally disturbed after prolonged use sure is healthy


 :what?
Oh bitch please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



Thunder Cunt said:


> So she gets fired for this but Benoit doesn't get fired for killing his family?


:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Swagger gets a title shot at Wrestlemania after getting busted for drugs but Emma gets fired over a iPod case fpalm.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Elipses Corter said:


> Quit making up shit.


You don't know shit, bro. Marijuana also makes it impossible to commit petty thefts. Go read a book.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Why was she shoplifting anyway? She has the dough. Good riddance.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

WTF wasn't the whole iPod thing a misunderstanding?

I thought Daniel Bryan getting fired was the stupidest reason I had ever heard, WWE trumped themselves here.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



Thunder Cunt said:


> So she gets fired for this but Benoit doesn't get fired for killing his family?


Such an amazing post


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Elipses Corter said:


> Quit making up shit.


http://norml.org/library/item/marijuana-and-driving-a-review-of-the-scientific-evidence


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



evilshade said:


> Looks like they were just looking for a reason to get rid of her and save a little money on budget costs.


first thing i thought when i saw this on a news site. 

It's been reported that more superstars will be releaseed, and with the miz, jericho, and AJ back, those reports are prolly true.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

Can't say I'm surprised. She wasn't of any real value to the company anyways or they would've just suspended her. That's how it is in many businesses and jobs. If you're disposable and you fuck up, they'll get rid of you. The more valuable you are, the more likely you are to get slaps on the wrist. It's not fair, but that's just the way it works.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Wow, that sucks... over an ipod case too :faint: I guess WWE is looking for any excuse to cut expenses and fire people eh? :


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

I can't believe this.. Wow..


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Totally agree with this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

let me bang bro said:


> http://norml.org/library/item/marijuana-and-driving-a-review-of-the-scientific-evidence


Wait.

So you say marijuana improves driving.

But post an article that says it doesn't play a significant role in crashes, when compared to alcohol

I thought you were posting something that said weed improves driving, not that it's less dangerous to drive high than drunk.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> That is pretty much confirms it was a simple misunderstanding, and that WWE fired her because of budget cuts. And her Visa was not revoked.


No, that doesn't confirm anything except her lawyer said it was a misunderstanding. It may have been or not, we just don't have a way of knowing for sure at the moment. Personally, I don't think WWE would fire her if they believed it was simply a misunderstanding, even with the bad publicity and their desire to cut costs.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*

Damn that's quite a dil-EMMA, and just for an I pod case. Why couldn't Shane Douglas hook her up with an employee discount :


----------



## bboy2014 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Are people actually suprised she was released? WTF

I mean seriously, she got caught stealing from walmart. WWE don't want shit like that on their books. She fucked up and has to pay, simple as. No exceptions.

People comparing doing drugs to stealing. seriously people where did your brains go? 2 different things.

She was terrible anyhow, won't be missed.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



PurpleSai said:


> Totally agree with this.


Who the fuck is Richard Gray, and why should we be taking him seriously as a source?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

She maybe would've had a chance if it wasn't for her teaming with santino, that right there will kill anyone's chances. Hopefully she'll be back at some point.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Trojan Whore said:


> Damn that's quite a dil-EMMA, and just for an I pod case. Why couldn't Shane Douglas hook her up with an employee discount :


Probably because he works at Target.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

She stole my heart long before she stole the ipod case.

RIP Emma.


----------



## bboy2014 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

If you don't want to get fired here is a tip. Don't go stealing shit.

What a dumb bitch

fpalm at the marks trying to condone theft and angry she was fired


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Poor timing is to blame for this release. She did something stupid during a period in which WWE are going through budget cuts, bad mistake on her part. What she did gives them the perfect excuse to get rid of someone else and save some more money. 

This is obviously incredibly unfair considering some other irrelevant Diva (was it Cameron?) who I don't give two shits about tried to bribe a police officer and somehow managed to keep her job.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*



Elipses Corter said:


> Probably because he works at Target.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sorry, I heard via Taz and Ric Flair that he worked at Walmart.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

So drugs are fine, punching a fan in the face live on RAW is fine but stealing an iPod case? Na too much


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

It's probably just an excuse to release her. She was going nowhere and was just a waste of money for the company.

It makes sense considering they are cutting back on funds.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

And suddenly everybody are the biggest fans of Emma

and Jack Swagger must burn in hell


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I agree with the people that are saying that the WWE was just waiting for an opportunity to trim more of the budget. Any low-card wrestler gets in any situation at all and they'll be on the way out.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Why is everyone assuming Emma was making enough money where she was detrimental to the WWE budget? Is her salary listed somewhere?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Emma released*

Hated her stupid music and dance so I don't care.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

:ti


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*

Girl is fired for a ipod case?? Holy shit this company is so fucking stupid


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Zarra said:


> And suddenly everybody are the biggest fans of Emma
> 
> and Jack Swagger must burn in hell


Ironically Jack Swagger is still employed. (I'd prefer it stays that way regardless of the tone of my response. :side


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Its obviously a work to come back with a gimmick as herself (australian, therefore a criminal)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Diva Emma as of today, July 2, 2014. WWE wishes Emma the best in all her future endeavors.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

We
Want
Emma


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



Kuchiki said:


> Ironically Jack Swagger is still employed. (I'd prefer it stays that way regardless of the tone of my response. :side


Yes he is.So fuckin what


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

For everyone who is saying she shouldn't have been released what dollar amount does one have to steal where it is OK to be fired. If she stole a bag of dog food or and IPHONE would it be OK?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I hated her gimmick tbh, but losing a job for that seems really unfair. With WWE in hunting mode, Swagger and RVD better have their pot in a safe place.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*

Good Luck on the Aussie tour, I'm sure the crowd will be chanting for Emma.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

She had a lot of potential and I hope she does come back to the WWE someday.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Zarra said:


> Yes he is.So fuckin what


I guess you didn't understand my point. Never mind. It's clearly not worth explaining to you.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

Don't they have freaking cameras at Wal-Mart so they can confirm if she was lying or not?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*










*Been saying it all day :draper2. She's not essential to the program and they just needed a reason to get rid of her.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



Monterossa said:


> LOL stop defending the criminal. some wrestling fans are so retarded.


Except you higher-than-thou pricks are blatantly ignoring the fact that many people in this thread said that this was an accident and shit like this can happen to ANYBODY. This has actually happened to somebody I know, too.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

I figured this would happen.


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> Why is everyone assuming Emma was making enough money where she was detrimental to the WWE budget? Is her salary listed somewhere?


I don't think anyone thinks she was detrimental to the budget or a financial burden. But the simple fact that they weren't doing anything with her character on TV for a long-time makes he somewhat dead money. Anytime you relieve dead money (no matter how little), companies will take that opportunity.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> No, that doesn't confirm anything except her lawyer said it was a misunderstanding. It may have been or not, we just don't have a way of knowing for sure at the moment. Personally, I don't think WWE would fire her if they believed it was simply a misunderstanding, even with the bad publicity and their desire to cut costs.


If there was more to the incident she would have got more then just community service.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*

Why would Wal-mart just not let her pay for it if she forgot to check it out on the self checkout machine? ******* aholes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Except you higher-than-thou pricks are blatantly ignoring the fact that many people in this thread said that this was an accident and shit like this can happen to ANYBODY. This has actually happened to somebody I know, too.


And it has happened to a lot of people.

Doesn't have shit to do with WWE's reaction.

So, it ain't holier than thou. It's refusing to put a safeguard around her because she's a wrestler.

Her punishment could happen to anybody, pending their employer's reaction.

Yeah, it's wrong but it's life. Ain't the first time WWE contradicted themselves and won't be the last.

Difference is Emma did this "accident" at the wrong time and I'm not sure what a right time would be cause she's beyond expendable. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

The fact that she plead guilty didn't help her. Hope to see her back.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

I like Emma, but if she was that fucking stupid to steal something ON A WWE TIER WAGE she deserves it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



The Reigns Train said:


>





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Considering what she did was an honest mistake, unlike the laundry list of guys and gals who were caught with DUIs, I'm confident that she'll be fine. Probably might be off TV for a while (which was already in effect for no reason), but I sincerely doubt she'll get FE'd.





The Reigns Train said:


> *
> The thing is the guys who got DUIs were essential to the program. Emma hasn't been on television for 6 weeks and they clearly have no use for her. If they needed an excuse to release her from her contract, this would be it.*


:hbk2



Dro said:


> If there was more to the incident she would have got more then just community service.


*Oh give me a break, it's an ipod case, not a museum artifact fpalm. Community service fits the crime, and public figures naturally get reduced sentences.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

She was rehired according to WWE.com news.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*WWE reinstates Emma*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-reinstates-emma-26450666

fastest fire/rehiring in history lol


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



ironcladd1 said:


> She was rehired according to WWE.com news.


HOLY SHIT! It's true:

Upon further evaluation, WWE has reinstated Tenille Dashwood (WWE Diva Emma) but will take appropriate punitive action for her violation of the law.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*

Eh, she kinda brought that on herself. Don't steal things if you don't want to get fired, even if it's just an Ipod case. Timing was probably pretty bad too considering the bad stocks and cost-cutting measures going on right now.

That said of course it is a bit hypocritical. DUIs like Cameron and Swagger are fine and acting like an all-around asshole ala Orton are all acceptable but shoplifting is apparently where the line is drawn.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



ironcladd1 said:


> She was rehired according to WWE.com news.


You are correct Sir!

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-reinstates-emma-26450666


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

This is the weirdest story ever, and I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

Is it just me or is it that the people really wanting her to get fired were simply annoyed by her, or didn't like her rather than simply wanting someone (i.e. anyone/this situation) to get fired over a simple misunderstanding in Wal-mart? Says something to me.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

Reinstated

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-reinstates-emma-26450666


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

Let this be a statement to all criminals that if you do the crime don't expect any punishment


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is everybody happy now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:maury

That was quick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WWE Reinstates Emma*











http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-reinstates-emma-26450666


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> If there was more to the incident she would have got more then just community service.


No she wouldn't, it was a 20$ item and she had no previous criminal record.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

"Oh sorry, we saw the blowup on the internet, lets reconsider"... Fucking idiots. Lets just play with the career of this girl like a Tonka truck.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Ha probably because they were getting bad press from their fans and decided to change their minds.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*

Well that was fast, it seemed silly to release her just for that, when we know there was others with far worse offenses. Good thing WWE now realized this.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

World
Wrestling
EMMAtainment










WWE wasted her. We should have had at least one PPV match between Paige and Emma during Paige's title reign. Really wanted to see them eventually become a tag team too.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Parker said:


> :vince5


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

let me bang bro said:


> Let this be a statement to all criminals that if you do the crime don't expect any punishment


My rapsheet shows that's a lie.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

She's back :lel


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

I honestly expected this to happen but not this quickly.

Wonder what changed their minds though.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Oh thank the seven gods.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you serious? Or is this a troll attempt :vince2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*

...Oh. Well, that was fast.


----------



## simottaja (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL. Good for her!


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

lol, wow. That was quick.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*She must have had her work visa re-instated, huh. this one baffles me.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

:lmao

This company. Wow. Make up your fucking mind, you mongs. fpalm Pretty scary that this is a publicly traded company.


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

Her punishment will be 4 weeks off from TV and she'll be put in a pointless comedy gimmick....Oh wait.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What the hell?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Nice way for some free publicity, I wonder if WWE gave her a wage rise since she's got a record now.


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

I also love how both below and above her picture it says

"Click here for more info on the WWE Network"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I actually can't keep up. fpalm


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Are you serious? Or is this a troll attempt :vince2


It's on the WWE website, you can check it out for yourself here. 26450666


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:maury


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lmao WTF. This is one of the most bizarre stories of the year. She's a good talent though, so I'm happy with the decision.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Guess she showed Vince what she was truely capable of. If you get what I mean.:cena5


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The emmalution lives!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

Way to go WWE, jumping the gun and regretting it now, eh?

Way to toy with someone's career.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Thought I was going to have to eat my own words. I almost put my life on her not getting released. 

It's odd that they did release her then reinstate her again?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

She's got a new show called Total Klepto


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

Very sad to hear...while i was never a huge fan of the gimmick i wanted to see more of Emma..LITERALLY i wanted to see more of her she was hot

but to think this way trigured over a stupid phone case which she may or may not have stolen dat wwe for ya


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I want from them to release her again tonight :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO let me get this right...

The website says...she's gone....maybe to look good on WWE's part as if they were strict...only to take her back the same day? :lol 

Okay then (Y)

She must be a good begger or kisser :vince$


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Are you serious? Or is this a troll attempt :vince2


How is it a troll attempt?

Here
http://www.wwe.com/inside/emma-released-from-wwe-26450666


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

She's back. Lock the thread.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

Emma convinced him by saying she'll pick up some iPhone covers for him.

But in all seriousness, poor Emma. She must be mentally fucked and emotionally drained. You don't dick around with someone's career like that.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Good. She should not have been future endeavored in the first place.

Now I hope that they actually put her on TV so she can show everyone who isn't aware just how talented she is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Are you serious? Or is this a troll attempt :vince2


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-reinstates-emma-26450666

*Added the link to the OP.*


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



Coyotex said:


> Very sad to hear...while i was never a huge fan of the gimmick i wanted to see more of Emma..LITERALLY i wanted to see more of her she was hot
> 
> but to think this way trigured over a stupid phone case which she may or may not have stolen dat wwe for ya


She got reinstated.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

Why can't they do this with Drew Mcyntyre and give him a push, like winning the Battle Royal at Battleground


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

This is great.

Fired this morning and brought back by lunchtime.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that didn't take long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fine with her being back. But this seems like an orderly ran company. :lol


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



PoisonMouse said:


> Emma convinced him by saying she'll pick up some iPhone covers for him.
> 
> But in all seriousness, poor Emma. She must be mentally fucked and emotionally drained. You don't dick around with someone's career like that.


http://www.wwe.com/inside/emma-released-from-wwe-26450666

Lol


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

Clearly WWE found out Emma actually was telling the truth, maybe they saw the camera's and realized she made a mistake? It's the only thing I can think of that would have her fired than rehired in the same day


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

Considering the reality of the situation it actually took too long. This is so silly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WAIT...*

Does this mean JTG has a chance?!?!
:maury


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

:lmao WWE, what are you doing?


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

NitroII said:


> Why can't they do this with Drew Mcyntyre and give him a push, like winning the Battle Royal at Battleground


Because he sucks and watching fish swim is more entertaining


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

People complained about her getting fired, wanting her back.

She's reinstated and people are still complaining? 

No pleasing people these days.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



ROLLINS said:


> :lmao
> 
> This company. Wow. Make up your fucking mind, you mongs. fpalm Pretty scary that this is a publicly traded company.


Exactly my thoughts. Apparently they have no problem firing people first and thinking about it later.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Allsportsrgreat+ said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/emma-released-from-wwe-26450666
> 
> Lol


Yes, that is what I meant by dicked around career.

Imagine learning you were released then an hour later "Oh, nevermind, sorry for making you worry during this already tough time"


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

WWE is a joke. 


But well done.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

Hopefully they'll give her an iPhone case so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## You're a humanoid (Feb 9, 2014)

Vince is going to have a great night tonight. ( if you know what I mean)


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Good for them on doing the right thing


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

They should just fire her again for the lulz


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, that was quick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is just fucking bizarre, I've legit never seen this.

I don't think she should be released given what other people have gotten away with, but Daniel Bryan has to take 2 to 3 months off for choking Justin Roberts with a tie because a sponsor gave Vince McMahon the mean face, despite the fact that he was thrown out on Raw with no guidelines and just told to be chaotic, and he did his job, and Emma steals and gets re-hired the same day? Ok...

I guess Vince figured out there's a gimmick to be exploited off of this. :vince$


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

:lmao what the fuck is going on in this company.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Been saying it all day :draper2. She's not essential to the program and they just needed a reason to get rid of her.*


Turns out you were wrong. *LOL*


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Elipses Corter said:


> People complained about her getting fired, wanting her back.
> 
> She's reinstated and people are still complaining?
> 
> ...


I could have bet money on someone saying that the minute you did. You need to get real.

If a company is that quick to make rash decisions, why should they be trusted? Ultimately, a career is a career. It might not be my career, but it is my decision on how I react to the decisions they made, not yours.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

:ti seriously the best firing/rehiring situation ever :ti


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

What the actual fuck is going on?


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



ironcladd1 said:


> She was rehired according to WWE.com news.


Link to where she was rehired please?

OK never mind. I just went to WWE.COM, didn't expect it to be that easy to find. 

Ok glad she apparently had her job back but what the fuck? They fire and re-hire her in the same day. That's got to be one of the quickest firing and re-hirings in history. Did they get bombarded with people calling them out on their hypocracy or something? 

Seriously, between this whole "scandal" and the Maddox thing I think WWE has lost it's damn mind.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol

:vince2


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

:lmao Clusterfuck.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

In before they rehired her to squash her to Eva Marie, then release her again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Probably changed their minds after the negative TMZ coverage


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is a long shot, but, could it be a storyline?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*

I'm really glad she got reinstated. What a fucking mess though, WWE. Get your shit together. 

Seriously though I'm so happy they realised they made a mistake and did the right thing, kudos to WWE, even if it took so much backlash to do it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is just fucking bizarre, I've legit never seen this.
> 
> I don't think she should be released given what other people have gotten away with, but Daniel Bryan has to take 2 to 3 months off for choking Justin Roberts with a tie because a sponsor gave Vince McMahon the mean face, despite the fact that he was thrown out on Raw with no guidelines and just told to be chaotic, and he did his job, and Emma steals and gets re-hired the same day? Ok...


*You've been watching longer than me. You should know not to expect consistency from WWE.

Orton: 2 strikes? Give him the belt.
Emma: Steals a $25 item? Fire her immediately.*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The WWE Staff are a bunch of Trolls :troll
Wonder if The Original Sin Cara works there.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Max Mouse said:


> They should just fire her again for the lulz


How is it even remotely funny?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...in dafaq is going on?!

Good move. I have a hard time believing that she intentionally stole the $20 iPad case.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

This is hilarious.

Glad she gets to stick around!


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*

Emma's probably doing her ridiculous dance right now that she found out she was reinstated lol good for her though


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Good for her, but wow. The way the WWE has handled this so far is very aggravating.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm sure the negative reaction WWE has gotten over the release of Emma had a lot to do with them rehiring her so abruptly, but I'm just happy Emma has her job back. Hopefully she learned a lesson and she can move on from this and have a good career still.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*

Oh fuck yes! She's back!









Can't stop the Emmalution!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am fully engorged right now.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Vintage WWE :duck


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

I think it was from all the backlash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *You've been watching longer than me. You should know not to expect consistency from WWE.*


I know but they've never been this quick to re-hire somebody. If you didn't go online today, you wouldn't have even known she was released.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



The Reigns Train said:


> :hbk2
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh give me a break, it's an ipod case, not a museum artifact fpalm. Community service fits the crime, and public figures naturally get reduced sentences.*


Actually it is a 3 month sentence


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

She must've traded some 'favors' with :trips5 and/or :vince3.









:millhouse


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Woah. Well good for her


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> I think it was from all the backlash


Probably. The negative backlash probably outweighed the backlash they got from the whole thing anyways. Either that or they got the whole "It was an accident" thing and they just really jumped the gun on her release.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

LOLWWE.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> I think it was from all the backlash


there was a backlash? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



WrestleMestle said:


> She must've traded some 'favors' with :trips5 and/or :vince3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even at age 70, still the Genetic Jackhammer.

:vince5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PimentoSlice said:


> I'm sure the negative reaction WWE has gotten over the release of Emma had a lot to do with them rehiring her so abruptly, but I'm just happy Emma has her job back. Hopefully she learned a lesson and she can move on from this and have a good career still.


*
They probably got overwhelming backlash on Twitter. I knew she'd get fired because they clearly have no use for her, but it sets a HORRIBLE example backstage.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know but they've never been this quick to re-hire somebody. If you didn't go online today, you wouldn't have even known she was released.


*:hunter Best for business*


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



let me bang bro said:


> For everyone who is saying she shouldn't have been released what dollar amount does one have to steal where it is OK to be fired. If she stole a bag of dog food or and IPHONE would it be OK?


She didn't exactly swipe something and make a run for the door.

She forgot to pay for one of her items during self-checkout, already a pretty convoluted process, particularly if you have a lot of stuff. I will say she'll probably never use the self-checkout registers again, and seeing what Walmart is doing to people, I'll keep on never using them. I always hated them before, I have absolutely 0 inclination to use them now that I know rather than hiring real people to scan your stuff, they simply have a computer do it and a security guard upstairs to arrest you if you do it wrong.

I find it infinitely more likely that it was an honest mistake at self-checkout, then she was doing it intentionally. Unless of course she does it again or had a history of it(she didn't), then screw her. But benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kuchiki said:


> I could have bet money on someone saying that the minute you did. You need to get real.
> 
> If a company is that quick to make rash decisions, why should they be trusted?


Get real?

People complain all fucking day here (myself included). That's real.

She got her job back. Be happy. Nah, let's continue grieving over her hour of "unemployment" and bury a company for doing "the right thing", which is what was wanted in the first place.

I bet she ain't grieving anymore but her fans won't move on via this thread still being open.

Real enough for you?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Exploit the situation....new gimmick incoming


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

That's good to hear, but that was fast.

Edit: :lol Two dueling threads going on at the same time!


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Solefool said:


> Her punishment will be 4 weeks off from TV and she'll be put in a pointless comedy gimmick....Oh wait.


:lol:lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> This is a long shot, but, could it be a storyline?


No, Emma was legitimately arrested. They reinstated her because it all was just a misunderstanding. 

I also want to add that even if she did do it purposely, this would probably be one of the most idiotic WWE firing decisions in their history.


----------



## Moggsy316 (Apr 26, 2013)

This is some of the funniest shit I've seen any global company get up to!

Fired and rehired within the space of a few hours. 

Does anyone at WWE HQ know what they're doing? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF?? is the person/persons in charge of firing/rehiring on drugs right now? i mean its good news but really shit like this makes the wwe look incompetent as fuck .................actually i should have said it makes them look even more so


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Probably Emma will take place of JTG's Gimmick


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Emma released*

Fired and rehired all in one thread. Now that's best for Business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


BAHAHAHAHA. One of the greatest images in wrestling history, just because of the fact that Justin Roberts is fucking awful in every sense of the word, and apparently had no idea this was coming. :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Moggsy316 said:


> This is some of the funniest shit I've seen any global company get up to!
> 
> Fired and rehired within the space of a few hours.
> 
> ...


Obviously not, since they rehired her, right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> Actually it is a 3 month sentence


*
This goes back to community figures naturally getting reduced sentences. T.I. should be imprisoned for LIFE, but guess what? He's rich and famous and that trumps the law.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:weebey 

I'm glad she got her job back quickly. I don't think she should have been fired earlier.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

***EDIT: Just found out she got reinstated as I typed the post below. Didn't really want to let all this typing go to waste so I'm going to leave it as is.***

Damn. Santino can get brutal if you don't go to his parties. And I bet Emma doesn't want to see another Walmart anymore for the rest of her life.

...Anyway, legit surprised she got fired. I said I doubted this would happen, but WWE really lets these things happen, huh? So, her timeline on the main roster is....

Hang around in the crowd waving some sign
Officially debut through a dance contest
Get paired with Santino and essentially become his female version (complete with her "pink sock")
Gets into a comedy filler "feud" with Fandango and Summer Rae
Some more comedy segments with Santino
Disappears for weeks from TV (with a very minor background cameo a few weeks ago or so on RAW)
Released

That's some resume right there.

Really though, as some have already mentioned, her being fired over this is pretty surprising considering how comparatively lax WWE was with talents who have done worse stuff than she did. 

I think there are some factors that probably contributed to this release:

1)Her being a non-essential low-card diva talent in WWE's eyes
2)Her being relatively new and young and therefore not as established as, say, Jack Swagger, Kaitlyn, or Cameron, to name a few
3)The combined fact that she is a woman and a foreigner (a deadly combination) which apparently multiplied the severity of her crime a thousandfold (from WWE's viewpoint, obviously)
4)WWE looking to cut costs
5)Something with her visa being affected from this whole Walmart incident
6)How publicly aware this has become within the wrestling community (all them memes and articles and such) and thus bringing bad publicity
7)Her pleading guilty


On the plus side, maybe she will pull a Daniel Bryan and get rehired? Probably not but one can hope. Anyway, good luck to her regardless I guess. Nice knowing ya, Emma. #Emmalution and all that.

EDIT: And now she's been reinstated LOL :lmao what is this, a work or something? WWE, you crazy. Released and rehired on the same day.

Emma must be confused as hell right now :lol Glad she's back though.

NOW LET'S WATCH HER GET RELEASED AGAIN AND THEN REHIRED..AGAIN IN THE COMING WEEKS BOOK IT VINCE MAKE IT HER NEW GIMMICK OR SOMETHING


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*

Though more than likely Haitch spoke up. Emma's one of his NXT pets.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



MrAxew said:


> there was a backlash? :lol


Yup you should have seen twitter


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*

Wait, she got released? And now rehired? The fuck :maury


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe someone remembered she's been promoting the Aussie tour and thought "Oops".


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's WWE law, you can't be fired without being buried first. :HHH2:vince2


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> Actually it is a 3 month sentence


Where is this information coming from? The maximum penalty for theft under 500$ in Connecticut is 6 months of incarceration and a 500$ dollar fine. Considering she had a clean criminal record and the item is only valued at 20$ community service is a perfectly acceptable punishment.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Emma released*



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> This goes back to community figures naturally getting reduced sentences. T.I. should be imprisoned for LIFE, but guess what? He's rich and famous and that trumps the law.*


Ya because he is rich and famous. Emma does not have that type of fame and power. Her getting her job back prove that is was indeed a mistake.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

What a fucking shambles of a company.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


>


This is how they should turn Emma heel on RAW next week. Give her Sable's old gimmick, but add in a Kleptomaniac thing.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

THIS IS THE HAPPIEST MOMENT OF MY LIFE


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

WE don't need anymore bad publicity at the moment.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Elipses Corter said:


> Get real?
> 
> People complain all fucking day here (myself included). That's real.
> 
> ...


That real enough? Yeah, sure. I didn't come here to get a lecture from you or how relieved she may be about getting given back her career. Fake 'hands in the air' bullshit like this gets fire for a reason and only people deaf, dumb and blind don't know why.

Simple fact is, you do need to get real. I'm not going to go riot over the whole situation considering the result, but I'm hardly going to do what you want and join a fucking magic circle and forget about it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol, fastest firing/hiring record in history.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*

Vince will probably punish her on live TV


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shit. Emma is a very lucky girl.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*

Can you imagine the duel chant at NXT.. "you got fired" "welcome back, welcome back"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Probably Emma will take place of JTG's Gimmick


*Emma will return to the biggest push of a lifetime. JTG was Cyclops, Emma is Dark Phoenix! *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strange company. Fired and hired within the same day? :lmao

Instead of jumping the gun and firing her immediately, why not take a few extra hours and think it over? Then make a final decision. They just look like indecisive idiots now. But I'm glad she's back.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I think this release happened without Triple H's knowledge. As soon as he found out he made it right. 

Best for business.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*



The Corre said:


> I'm really glad she got reinstated. What a fucking mess though, WWE. Get your shit together.
> 
> Seriously though I'm so happy they realised they made a mistake and did the right thing, kudos to WWE, even if it took so much backlash to do it.


It may not have even been because of a backlash. I find it hard to believe this company would reinstate a diva, a pretty unestablished, basically straight off NXT diva, that's not even being USED, over some backlash. I'll bet they got whatever they got over Emma x100 when they released Shelton Benjamin, they would've HAD to, and they did nothing about that. And even worse when they released Daniel Bryan. I know that was over a sponsor, but still.

Maybe they just got new information that necessitated the need for a reinstatement in their minds. I find that far more likely. This company is not stupid, as much as we say they are for their stupid creative. They are fully aware that releases are going to incite backlash before they do them.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I think this all happend because of wrestlingforum's complaining :draper
it's time we know our strength.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

EMMAlution 2.0 Baby :vince$ realized the potential Ratings


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Dro said:


> Ya because he is rich and famous. Emma does not have that type of fame and power. Her getting her job back prove that is was indeed a mistake.


*It's not a mistake. She agreed to community service, which is an indirect admission of guilt. If she didn't do it, she'd plead her case, but they obviously have proof she did. It's REALLY hard to pretend like your total is only $30 when an Ipod case costs the same amount.*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

this is the strangest push I've ever seen.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kuchiki said:


> That real enough? Yeah, sure. I didn't come here to get a lecture from you or how relieved she may be about getting given back her career. Fake 'hands in the air' bullshit like this gets fire for a reason and only people deaf, dumb and blind can't see why.
> 
> Simple fact is, you do need to get real. I'm not going to go riot over the whole situation considering the result, but I'm hardly going to do what you want and join a fucking magic circle and forget about it.


*yawn



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## You're a humanoid (Feb 9, 2014)

Good to see her get rehired. Maybe they'll come up with a storyline about her getting screwed. " The iPod case didn't screw Emma........ Emma screwed Emma."


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

aaaaaaah, the old "forgot to pay at the self checkout" excuse.


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

lol y release her then


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Sanity prevailed.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Good (Y)

Wierd as shit though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*#EMMACQUITTED 

#EMMABSOLVED*


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It may not have even been because of a backlash. I find it hard to believe this company would reinstate a diva, a pretty unestablished, basically straight off NXT diva, that's not even being USED, over some backlash. I'll bet they got whatever they got over Emma x100 when they released Shelton Benjamin, they would've HAD to, and they did nothing about that. And even worse when they released Daniel Bryan. I know that was over a sponsor, but still.
> 
> Maybe they just got new information that necessitated the need for a reinstatement in their minds. I find that far more likely.


Yeah, more than likely they didnt know about the whole "It was an accident" thing, or how shitty Walmart check outs are, or that she's just getting community service. Another likely thing is that since Emma is one of Haitch's NXT girls, he could have pulled a few strings.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It may not have even been because of a backlash. I find it hard to believe this company would reinstate a diva, a pretty unestablished, basically straight off NXT diva, that's not even being USED, over some backlash. I'll bet they got whatever they got over Emma x100 when they released Shelton Benjamin, they would've HAD to, and they did nothing about that. And even worse when they released Daniel Bryan. I know that was over a sponsor, but still.
> 
> Maybe they just got new information that necessitated the need for a reinstatement in their minds. I find that far more likely.


Yes, WWE probably doesn't give a shit about the majority of things the internet has to say but most of the IWC sure loves acting as if they have some sort of control over WWE's decisions.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Not even Goldust got fired and rehired that fast.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It may not have even been because of a backlash. I find it hard to believe this company would reinstate a diva, a pretty unestablished, basically straight off NXT diva, that's not even being USED, over some backlash. I'll bet they got whatever they got over Emma x100 when they released Shelton Benjamin, they would've HAD to, and they did nothing about that. And even worse when they released Daniel Bryan. I know that was over a sponsor, but still.
> 
> *Maybe they just got new information that necessitated the need for a reinstatement in their minds.* I find that far more likely.


That would suggest they fired her before all the information was made available to them though, which is incredibly stupid and just embarrassing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Curb Stomp (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


An incident that shows how ridiculous the WWE has become for describing this as too violent.
I remember an 80 years old Mae Young and The Fabulous Moolah taking a hard beating by the 3 Minute Warning.

Well, I guess this is better for Emma in some way after all. It didn't look like they were going to use her in a good way and let her fulfil her in-ring potential with the current direction for the divas and all the reality show crap.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The wrestling world simply wasn't the same without Emma. It was a long time coming, but I'm glad WWE finally came to their senses.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That would suggest they fired her before all the information was made available to them though, which is incredibly stupid and just embarrassing.


It's WWE Talent Relations. Don't count it out. 

The whole "She took community service" thing as an admission of guilt isn't necessarily right, her Lawyer could have suggested it because a) she got a crap lawyer who didn't seek out all options or b) seeing as how Emma will be constantly on the road and there's a straya tour coming up soon, she had to get it done ASAP, so she just accepted whatever punishment they gave her so she didn't have to stretch out the proceedings.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This thread was combined to make a bigger thread, nice.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So Batista & Reigns rob people of oxygen every time they wrestle & it's okay, but Emma steals an iPod case & she gets released?

EDIT: Never mind, I had the thread open for a few hours & didn't read the update.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, this was faster than a big show face/heel turn.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It may not have even been because of a backlash. I find it hard to believe this company would reinstate a diva, a pretty unestablished, basically straight off NXT diva, that's not even being USED, over some backlash. I'll bet they got whatever they got over Emma x100 when they released Shelton Benjamin, they would've HAD to, and they did nothing about that. And even worse when they released Daniel Bryan. I know that was over a sponsor, but still.
> 
> Maybe they just got new information that necessitated the need for a reinstatement in their minds. I find that far more likely. This company is not stupid, as much as we say they are for their stupid creative. They are fully aware that releases are going to incite backlash.


Yes, you're probably right, I didn't think about it like that.
Whatever their reason was I'm happy.

I just hope they don't fire her again in a month or two, I wouldn't put it past this company. She's here now though, that's all that matters to me atm..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What a fuck up. Seems like somebody made a rash decision without consulting higher ups who later found out and reversed the call. Still funny as fuck though :lol.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wait, where does it say she was re-hired?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



The Corre said:


> Yes, you're probably right, I didn't think about it like that.
> Whatever their reason was I'm happy.
> 
> I just hope they don't fire her again in a month or two, I wouldn't put it past this company. She's here now though, that's all that matters to me atm..


*I wouldn't be surprised if she disappeared right after the Australia tour.*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple wasn't having any of that, He did was Best For Business :HHH2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OUR LONG NATIONAL NIGHTMARE IS OVER!!!!!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

This is one fucked up day for Emma, but all is well in the end.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

If it was backlash, although how bombarded could they have been during 3 hours when most people are at work? 

But if it was I hope they aren't just going to keep her off TV until they feel it died down and release her again. If not betting she will get some kind of embarassing moment in an angle. Although given her character is a goof anyway and she hasn't been on TV in a week. Short of a 10 second squash to Eva Marie or something can't imagine what they could do that would actually hurt her. Hell even if it's that, at least she would be on TV better than now.


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

Yassss


----------



## Curb Stomp (Jun 27, 2014)

What? she is back now? :lol:
Ok, the WWE now is truly a joke for all of this.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Who is running this gongshow company?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm glad she got rehired because WWE really overreacted. If Cena did this, he would barely even get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> What a fuck up. Seems like somebody made a rash decision without consulting higher ups who later found out and reversed the call. Still funny as fuck though :lol.


:agree:

This story keeps getting stranger. But I'm glad she got her job back though. Others have done worse and kept theirs.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I think she rather be fired than go through the embarrassing, booking hell she is about to go through.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Emma..... YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU'RE.... F-RE-HIRED!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonder if the negativity here as severe as when Matt Hardy got fired for getting cheated on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I bet your ass they're going to make a reference to this next week on RAW in some way or form.

Something about Walmart
Something about Emma being a kleptomaniac
Something about "getting caught"
Something about an iPad case


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Haitch after learning about Emma's release.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That would suggest they fired her before all the information was made available to them though, which is incredibly stupid and just embarrassing.


Well, it is WWE. 

I do like the theory, though, that maybe Triple H pulled some strings to get her her job back, that sounds plausible. I'll bet the firing was Kevin Dunn's idea in the first place since it's an excuse to get rid of an NXT person.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Inb4 they fire her again after the Australia Tour


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Isn't Triple H in charge of talent relations?


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

This is probably such an emotional roller coaster for Emma, but I'm glad she ultimately got her job back.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Turn her heel & give her the belt, it's pretty obvious she's gonna be natural at it, I'm really tired of AJ shitting on the division, pretty soon she's gonna out-Cena Cena himself.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Botchamania.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

PoisonMouse said:


> Haitch after learning about Emma's release.


I bet that's exactly how it happened. Then, he Pedigree'd the person responsible and took a dump on their chest in the middle of the room to set an example for the others.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Warrior said:


> Isn't Triple H in charge of talent relations?


He is, but that doesn't mean Vince can't fire people. Of course he can, he's the owner. I know that Vince personally fired Gene Snitsky for one example because Jericho told the story on his podcast.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Have her steal The Belt from AJ at Summerslam.

BAM you got your NOC-Survivor Series Divas Storyline :draper2


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Haha, she was unemployed for only slightly longer than she was held at the police station.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Her gimmick is that she's a klepto :trips5


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay,she is pretty (and)talented so I am glad she is again in the company,still weird as fuck lol.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Still can't get over how she was released and reinstated on the same day :lmao

Watch her inherit Eddie's gimmick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so she got fired asndrehired in the sameday? :bosh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait what? I go to the store to get some Pork Rinds and Dew and now she gets rehired?
Well sure, Glad someone finally got a level head about it.
Two guesses who pushed to have her fired..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did anyone ever think a thread about Emma would ever get over 700 posts (which it will when its all said in done) LOL


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it is WWE.
> 
> I do like the theory, though, that maybe Triple H pulled some strings to get her her job back, that sounds plausible. I'll bet the firing was Kevin Dunn's idea in the first place since it's an excuse to get rid of an NXT person.


Kevin Dunn has nothing to do with talent relations. He's just the head of TV production.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm lost now. I think WWE is lost too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did anyone ever think a thread about Emma would ever get over 700 posts (which it will when its all said in done) LOL


From one thread and one event no, but this is like 2 or 3 merged by now I think :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Emma released*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Kevin Dunn has nothing to do with talent relations. He's just the head of TV production.


You do know he's buddies with Vince, right? He has a say in decisions he has no business being involved in because of aforementioned buddy-ness with Vince.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Really embarrassing. What a well run company.

:Jordan


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Over 70 pages and 700 posts.
DAT EMMA.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> I called this. Look in my history. I said she isn't important at all, and to say goodbye.


Lol. You called nothing.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Emma released*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You do know he's buddies with Vince, right? He has a say in decisions he has no business being involved in because of aforementioned buddy-ness with Vince.


From what the dirtsheets say (If they're believable)is that Kevin Dunn isn't a fan of NXT and NXT call ups, so it's a war between him and Haitch to get him on their side, both whispering in his ear. But I doubt that.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

She got rehired? Nice to know WWE isn't _completely_ retarded.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't wait for them to turn this into a storyline and just add to how much of a ditzy blond she is.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Big overreaction. Feel bad for her.


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

It seems the most likely thing that happened was that originally it seemed like her work visa would be revoked making her unable to work in the US, so WWE felt they had no option to release her. But they then somehow managed to reverse that decision or it came about that her work visa wasn't going to be revoked, so they quickly reinstated her.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



PoisonMouse said:


> From what the dirtsheets say (If they're believable)is that Kevin Dunn isn't a fan of NXT and NXT call ups, so it's a war between him and Haitch to get him on their side, both whispering in his ear. But I doubt that.


There have been more rumors about that that Dunn is trying to sabotage NXT and its stars on purpose:

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...ector-kevin-dunn-battling-over-whats-best-for


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Kevin Dunn has nothing to do with talent relations. He's just the head of TV production.


Kevin Dunn is INCREDIBLY influential in that company, he's Vince's right hand man. Numerous people who've worked in creative have said this in interviews, and also that he's a fucking snake who resorts to backstabbing at the drop of a hat.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Big overreaction. Feel bad for her.


Just saw she's back. Very strange


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad she got her job back I mean really firing her and crushing her dreams over something like that. Honestly fuck you WWE.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Whenever something like this happens WWE is gonna look at the person's importance to the company. So people low on the totem pole will get harsher punishments for lesser acts.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If HHH is behind rehiring her then I'm further impressed by him and gradually beginning to admire him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

She got rehired :drake1


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Kevin Dunn has nothing to do with talent relations. He's just the head of TV production.


Remember the report about Orton meeting with him, Vince and HHH in 2012 after his "second" strike?

Or the recent report of him being in Vince's ear about Adam Rose?

Plus he's on the board of directors. He has influence, with the Invasion angle being the biggest example.

He's now to Vince what Pat Patterson used to be.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Elipses Corter said:


> Remember the report about Orton meeting with him, Vince and HHH in 2012 after his "second" strike?
> 
> Or the recent report of him being in Vince's ear about Adam Rose?
> 
> ...


He was also why Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus for the US title got bumped off of Mania, because he didn't like either of them and thought neither were a "draw". Because of that, a lot of people think he was behind 18 seconds too.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

PoisonMouse said:


> He was also why Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus for the US title got bumped off of Mania, because he didn't like either of them and thought neither were a "draw". Because of that, a lot of people think he was behind 18 seconds too.


A part of me also thinks he was the reason Bryan got fired.

Combine that with a recent report, he likely doesn't like Bryan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

funny last week they had her "stealing" paiges stuff

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0619/577191/paige-keeps-emma-away-from-her-belt-video/


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

She got fired and hired within hours of each other lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PoisonMouse said:


> He was also why Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus for the US title got bumped off of Mania, because he didn't like either of them and thought neither were a "draw". Because of that, a lot of people think he was behind 18 seconds too.


Well, this is one time I have to side with Dunn and not Triple H on a talent (not Bryan). Sheamus SUCKS. And I don't even say that as if he's a guy that I just don't like and don't want to see used, like Ziggler, but who everybody else is clamoring for. No, no one wants Sheamus to have anything to do with anything, he's flopped big time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LaxCoupon said:


> This is probably such an emotional roller coaster for Emma, but I'm glad she ultimately got her job back.


This, basically. Hired or not, this has to be a complete emotional ride for her and hopefully she'll be okay.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, this is one time I have to side with Dunn and not Triple H on a talent (not Bryan). Sheamus SUCKS. And I don't even say that as if he's a guy that I just don't like and don't want to see used, like Ziggler, but who everybody else is clamoring for. No, no one wants Sheamus to have anything to do with anything, he's flopped big time.


But it hurts Bryan by association.

Doesn't hurt Sheamus much at all because he has enough (if not, too much) support.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Glad to see that they rehired EMMA. I can see HHH being a major part in that decision.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

?


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

She will probably be given a stealing gimmick


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

iverson19 said:


> She will probably be given a stealing gimmick


You are a genius :bow


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

Lol the WWE is acting so fucked up today :lmao I feel like Vince, Steph, and HHH are away and someone is taking over for today or something lmao.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

iverson19 said:


> She will probably be given a stealing gimmick


Emma now goes by the name: Repo Girl.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck for Emma!Everyone need a second chance in Life,WWE done a great job.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

iverson19 said:


> She will probably be given a stealing gimmick



I could seriously see them doing this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

YESSSS Emmas back. Good on WWE


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

"That's it, we'll give her a stealing gimmick!" :vince


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Elipses Corter said:


> But it hurts Bryan by association.
> 
> Doesn't hurt Sheamus much at all because he has enough (if not, too much) support.


I'm completely fine with that, I don't like Bryan either.

He may not deserve the Sheamus treatment but I definitely won't go to bat for him.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Look at all these posts and stuff, holy crap. Getting fired may have been the best thing to happen to her, haha. I hope she's doing okay, it must have been one hell of an emotional rollercoaster for her the last three days.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh YES please WWE give her a Stealing gimmick!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Emma released*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kevin Dunn is INCREDIBLY influential in that company, he's Vince's right hand man. Numerous people who've worked in creative have said this in interviews, and also that he's a fucking snake who resorts to backstabbing at the drop of a hat.


I know he's influential and he's one of the few people Vince really listens to but he still doesn't have anything to do with talent relations or disciplinary problems. The only thing he can do is talk crap about someone to Vince but that is not currently one of Emma's problems.

Even if we consider Emma a failure she's still a lot better than most of the women's roster so she should have a job for a long time, even if she's nothing more than a jobber. I mean, if Rosa has had a job for more than five years while not being good at anything certainly someone like Emma, who's good looking, a good worker and has a character should be somewhat safe. At least she can make the other women look good and not botch spots.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

iverson19 said:


> She will probably be given a stealing gimmick


More like they'll give her a gimmick where all she does is roll her opponents up and "steals" victories. 

I can already hear Cole, "Emma steals the victory". :cole3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I see WWE doing a GTA like segments with Her :vince5


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WWE wont even touch on the topic.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

This whole thing is a giant botch, so why not make a video for it?!?!?!

The Emma Situation


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay! Emmalution!

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Emmalution is a mystery! A small change no one sees. She makes a fool of history.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Emma released*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> I know he's influential and he's one of the few people Vince really listens to but he still doesn't have anything to do with talent relations or disciplinary problems. The only thing he can do is talk crap about someone to Vince but that is not currently one of Emma's problems.
> 
> Even if we consider Emma a failure she's still a lot better than most of the women's roster so she should have a job for a long time, even if she's nothing more than a jobber. I mean, if Rosa has had a job for more than five years while not being good at anything certainly someone like Emma, who's good looking, a good worker and has a character should be somewhat safe. At least she can make the other women look good and not botch spots.


Rosa fucks Michael Hayes, though. Job security. :vince2

Kevin Dunn may not directly be involved in talent relations but he doesn't have to be, he knows how to manipulate Vince and if he suggests to fire her it's quite easy to imagine that sways his decision when they're deciding what to do with her.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Emma released*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> *I know he's influential and he's one of the few people Vince really listens to but he still doesn't have anything to do with talent relations or disciplinary problems*.


So, I guess the reports and comments from former employees are all wrong?

Doesn't matter what his job title is. His name & influence transcends that.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> Good Luck for Emma!Everyone need a second chance in Life,WWE done a great job.


Really doub it that this is a WWE giving a second chance situation. I find this only for WWE's sake, and I will be no surprise at all is we never see Emma in TV again, less winning the title.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

me thinks this whole thing is a publicity stunt.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Obviously they saw our poll and thought "Holy shit, 82% disagree with us?" :bryan2
:jericho3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince said head or you're fired


Guess we know how that ended :duck


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

how do you forget to swipe something in your cart? if you put so something n the bag you didn't swipe it says your bag is too heavy. which means the ipad case would just be laying in the cart she put her bags back in. how could you miss it?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is just fucking bizarre, I've legit never seen this.
> 
> I don't think she should be released given what other people have gotten away with, but Daniel Bryan has to take 2 to 3 months off for choking Justin Roberts with a tie because a sponsor gave Vince McMahon the mean face, despite the fact that he was thrown out on Raw with no guidelines and just told to be chaotic, and he did his job, and Emma steals and gets re-hired the same day? Ok...
> *
> I guess Vince figured out there's a gimmick to be exploited off of this.* :vince$


"Hey Vince.."

"Yes, Hunter?"

"That girl we fired for shoplifting earlier today, Emma.."

"What about her?"

"Why didn't we just give her a shoplifter gimmick and turn her heel?"

":vince4 Well what are you waiting for, rehire her!!"

"Good talking to you Vince"

"You too Hunter... WAIT, Hunter?"

"Yes, Vince?"

"I've been thinking..."

"We've talked about this Vince"

"Yes, but I think I'm really onto something this time Hunter.."

"Okay, sure, what is it Vince"

"How about if we just keep the belt on Cena till WM31, and then we'll have you go over on him! :cena4:vince5"

":hunter"


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I see WWE doing a GTA like segments with Her :vince5


Emma De Santa

:littlefinger


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Socko316 said:


> how do you forget to swipe something in your cart? if you put so something n the bag you didn't swipe it says your bag is too heavy. which means the ipad case would just be laying in the cart she put her bags back in. how could you miss it?


I worked at a grocery store for years, with self check outs, stuff like that happens all the time. People would leave cases of water under their carts, or they'd forget something under their purse. Usually we'd give the customer the benefit of the doubt and give them an opportunity to pay for it, unless it was a blatant attempt at stealing (IE: filling a backpack full of things and trying to scan just the backpack...). Apparently Wal-Mart is a lot more strict than the place I used to work.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

fiddlecastro said:


> I worked at a grocery store for years, with self check outs, stuff like that happens all the time. People would leave cases of water under their carts, or they'd forget something under their purse. Usually we'd give the customer the benefit of the doubt and give them an opportunity to pay for it, unless it was a blatant attempt at stealing (IE: filling a backpack full of things and trying to scan just the backpack...). Apparently Wal-Mart is a lot more strict than the place I used to work.


Not only that, but from what I understand if the item is of such a small weight the machine doesn't attempt to register it as it isn't sensitive enough IE. a packet of stickers or dare I say a plastic/rubber iPod case...


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Broadside said:


> Not only that, but from what I understand if the item is of such a small weight the machine doesn't attempt to register it as it isn't sensitive enough IE. a packet of stickers or dare I say a plastic/rubber iPod case...


Yep, that's definitely true, she could have scanned an item, put it in the bag, then tried to scan the ipad case, maybe the machine next to her beeped, and she put it into a bag thinking that it scanned, and the weight detection wasn't sensitive enough to pick it up.

Not making excuses, and i'm not totally convinced she's innocent, but I have worked with these awful machines and know this is definitely possible.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol they probably cancelled her original contract and made her sign for less money

But they probably just forgot about the Australian tour hopefully she won't just be released after its over


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> me thinks this whole thing is a publicity stunt.


lol


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

fiddlecastro said:


> Yep, that's definitely true, she could have scanned an item, put it in the bag, then tried to scan the ipad case, maybe the machine next to her beeped, and she put it into a bag thinking that it scanned, and the weight detection wasn't sensitive enough to pick it up.
> 
> Not making excuses, and i'm not totally convinced she's innocent, but I have worked with these awful machines and know this is definitely possible.


I've actually used the exact self-checkout machines at that Wal*Mart (I live just north of Hartford), and they are NOT customer friendly. It's super easy to put something down and not realize it didn't scan. It took me almost ten minutes the other day to buy strawberries and baby carrots the other day, so now I refuse to use them any more.

My guess as to why they fired and then rehired her is this: The decision to fire her came because they thought her being convicted of a crime would screw up her work Visa and cause her to have to go back to Australia, and they didn't want to deal with that. So they let her go. But then her lawyer informed them that in CT you can actually have your record expunged if you agree to community service for this kind of larceny. Since she no longer had to go home, they decided to un-fire her. 

It also makes sense as to why she says she just forgot to scan the iPad case (and I live just north of Hartford and have used those exact self-checkout registers and they are NOT customer friendly), but then decided to just agree to the community service and not fight the charge. Which, to be honest, she probably would have won because CT has a clause in it's larceny laws that requires there to be intent to steal. But I'm sure her lawyer figured that, since they could just get it expunged for one day's worth of community service, it wasn't worth the time or the effort.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Heel Emma with a stealing gimmick while still retaining her awkward goofy traits sounds pretty good tbh

Emma-AJ feud starts with AJ on her way to her room backstage to get her title and finds out it's missing. AJ asks around backstage if they saw her title, people say no

AJ looks some more and camera zooms in on Emma in the background talking with another person while holding the Divas belt. She looks in the camera and winks


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> *WAIT...*
> 
> Does this mean JTG has a chance?!?!


I hope so, JTG is a legend...


















:ti


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Situation was really poorly handled by the WWE. Chances are it was a scanning error on her behalf, and to screw around with the girls career she has worked at for 7 years or more is complete BS. The girl deserves a push now.

Also, doesn't Emma already have a Klepto gimmick?
I'm certain she's attempted to get the belt when Paige had it, and she took Paige's jacket once too.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Really glad they changed their minds, it sounded like a big misunderstanding to begin with. She's a great talent, just get her the fuck away from Santino and she'll get over on her own.

Paige vs Emma :mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol i wonder if shes going to do community service in character, that would be #Emmataining


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Really glad they changed their minds, it sounded like a big misunderstanding to begin with. She's a great talent, just get her the fuck away from Santino and she'll get over on her own.
> 
> Paige vs Emma :mark:


I agree, give the woman something good to do and she'll be great. Just take her away from Santino and let her be on her own for a while.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Yesterday had to of been one of the most fucked up days in Emma's life.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Woke up to see she was released and then rehired. I am so damn relieved. Love Emma's work. I bet Triple H had something to do with her rehiring. He LOVES NXT.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Why the fuck would WWE even consider firing her let alone fire her. Who in the right fucking mind would destroy their career and reputation by stealing mere $20 item. Come on, where is common sense. She didn't knowingly "steal" the case. She just forgot to pay for it in Self Checkout. 

WWE need to fucking push her to the top now to make up to her. Insane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They better not future endeavor her again after the Aussie tour.


----------



## CandiMichelle247 (Oct 17, 2006)

I was surprised she was fired, there's no proof. Glad she was rehired though, she has a lot of talent.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Hahaha this is ridiculous. They should do the investigation and come up with a final decision before taking people on a ride like that.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

My mother got fired from her job by doing the same thing with a bottle of Pepsi. There is no way to prove that someone had "Intent" to buy something apparently.


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

Even if she was a klepto, an iPod case is weak af.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't imagine what's going thru her mind right now. she must be so distraught and emotional. Probably the worst day in the life of that cheerful bubbly girl. I'm so sad and sorry for her. Her 'crime' was too small compared to amount of bad publicity and emotional trauma she had to go through. My best wishes for the bubbly girl.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

inb4 Repo Woman gimmick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is no one questioning Emma's $30 total when all of you know an ipod case is over 20 bucks? She PURCHASED $30 worth of items, knowingly placed an ipod case in her bag, saw her receipt say $30, and tried to exit the building.

There's no logical explanation for this. YOU SEE the total on the screen at self checkout. Walking out after paying under $50 is inexcusable. *


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Why is no one questioning Emma's $30 total when all of you know an ipod case is over 20 bucks? She PURCHASED $30 worth of items, knowingly placed an ipod case in her bag, saw her receipt say $30, and tried to exit the building.
> 
> There's no logical explanation for this. YOU SEE the total on the screen at self checkout. Walking out after paying under $50 is inexcusable. *


Again, not making excuses, and I'm not convinced she's 100% innocent, but again, working with these machines you notice people have different approaches when it comes to monitoring prices/etc... Some people watch the screen like it's an overtime playoff hockey game, while others don't pay any attention to it and swipe their card at the end, and don't realize they accidentally scanned 50 orange juices by accident until they're already home.

It seriously had to be a perfect combination of dumb things happening and negligence (either intentional or not) in order for her to be innocent yet still arrested...


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

lol @ 50+ pages of serious Perry Mason discussion over the "case" and retail store scanning practices. We're talking about a company who doesn't stop a show when a wrestler falls from the ceiling to his death. We're talking about a company who has lied and covered up pedophilia and sexual harassment in their organization. We're talking about a company with probably the worst drug abuse record of any corporation on earth. Literally every single wrestler from the 80s and 90s did 10X worse things on a daily basis, not to mention Vince himself.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> lol @ 50+ pages of serious Perry Mason discussion over the "case" and retail store scanning practices. We're talking about a company who doesn't stop a show when a wrestler falls from the ceiling to his death. We're talking about a company who has lied and covered up pedophilia and sexual harassment in their organization. We're talking about a company with probably the worst drug abuse record of any corporation on earth. Literally every single wrestler from the 80s and 90s did 10X worse things on a daily basis, not to mention Vince himself.


And your point? Just becuase it was worse in the past doesn't excuse shit in the present. Its like arguing some guy who murdered 2 people should be excused because hitler killed thousands in the past.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Now they're probably gonna put her in the doghouse by making her do stupid skits with someone like Santino.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Unbelievable. She should have never been fired. WWE rehired her because they didn't want to instill that one screw up and you are gone. They overlooked Cameron's DUI and attempted bribery of an officer. She was likely punished but not fired.

Emma was already off TV for the most part so it's not looking well for her chances of a fair push. Hopefully this will pass and we can get back to letting Wrestlers develop and not be held back.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Poor Emma. I can only imagine how embarrassing this whole thing is for her.



Afnorok said:


> I hope so, JTG is a legend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JTG thirsty for those free paychecks.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Looks like she's off the Australia tour they're doing next month... Or at least shes not on the advertised superstars list
http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-live-sydney


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I like how they fire & rehire her within 24 hours, says a lot about whats going on backstage :maury


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Its like arguing some guy who murdered 2 people should be excused because hitler killed thousands in the past.


Nah.

It's like arguing some guy who murdered 2 people should be excused because he was a great wrestler in the past.

Analogy of the day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> lol @ 50+ pages of serious Perry Mason discussion over the "case" and retail store scanning practices.


Let me stop you right there, T-Viper. This is the Internet. It's about being right 100% of the time. If you're not right all the time, your cred is shot, your Internet social life is all but assraped into oblivion, and you're that guy who invited millions of people to laugh at him for years to come via the archives. It's about not knowing much but thinking you know everything, just by googling. Such as in this thread, your life as you know it will change if you don't know the cold hard facts, the ins and outs, as to the science behind retail scanning. It's a delicate artform practiced worldwide, but you don't _get_ it, do you? Don't attempt to engage in any kind of discourse if you don't know that a point of light is expanded into a line by oscillating the laser into a stationary mirror, projecting the point into an oscillating mirror, you're a noob. If you don't know that the typical working distances are from 1" to 18" then stop trying. Did you know that increasing the power of the laser and decreasing the angle of oscillation, ranges of over 20 feet can be obtained? If not, you've obviously not done your homework (googled). Had Emma known these facts, she would have never been in this predicament. She obviously fails at life.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Bryan Alvarez had Lance Storm on the F4W radio talking about Emma's release and rehire. Interesting listen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pretty sure WWE rehired her when they learned I was going to steal 258 PPV's if they didn't rehire her. :kermit*


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

JTG xD

:maury


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

fifty_ said:


> Looks like she's off the Australia tour they're doing next month... Or at least shes not on the advertised superstars list
> http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-live-sydney


Taking her off the Australia Tour is the legitimately the most retarded thing they could do.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

#rehireBenoit


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

bleach said:


> Poor Emma. I can only imagine how embarrassing this whole thing is for her.
> 
> 
> 
> JTG thirsty for those free paychecks.


JTG is amazing. I'm glad he got fired so I can read his tweets


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MrSmallPackage said:


> Now they're probably gonna put her in the doghouse by making her do stupid skits with someone like Santino.


So no changes then?


----------



## PaigeBayLee (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm fine with Emma not being on the Australian tour if they replace her with Paige, AJ lee or both to compensate. It would have been nice for her to have that moment though. Card is always subject to change guys and they probably just took her off when they thought she was fired.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not gonna lie, if JTG was rehired, I would MARK THE FUCK OUT. 

Emma being rehired was a good deal thou imo, was a very silly thing for her to do, but I still see potential in her. Not sure what her money game is, but I don't even think Flair ON HIS WORST DAY, would do something like that.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Listened to Meltzer and Alvarez from the WO radio show, they were both absolutely stunned when they first heard she got fired. Meltzer thought she might've been suspended for 2 weeks or fined but definitely didn't think she'd get fired.

Meltzer can believe her side of the story. You have to get to the building around 2pm and she was arrested around 1pm so she was probably in a hurry.

Bryan Alvarez had an email that was send to him by someone who works in loss prevention from Wal-Mart;

_"I'm a loss prevention manager at Wal-mart. The situation with Emma is very common. Usually when people underring at the self checkout there are numerous items that are not paid for, those are your criminals. However, seeing that all of the items were paid for in Emma's case except for the 1 iPod case I would say it was unintentional. Furthermore, the self checkout associate should have noticed that she did not scan it and remind her, that is their job. Sounds like the store may have been trying to pat their monthly apprehension stats with it being the end of the month. This did take place on June the 30th, the last day of the month. Stores that I run probably would have just made her pay and leave with no incident."_


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Corre said:


> Listened to Meltzer and Alvarez from the WO radio show, they were both absolutely stunned when they first heard she got fired. Meltzer thought she might've been suspended for 2 weeks or fined but definitely didn't think she'd get fired.
> 
> Meltzer can believe her side of the story. You have to get to the building around 2pm and she was arrested around 1pm so she was probably in a hurry.
> 
> ...


Seriously, I'm no an Emma fan (tho she's hot), but I couldn't believe that WWE fired her over it. Imagine losing your job over Walmart Staff trying to meet monthly quotas?

I'm glad that WWE rehired her after realizing what happened. Either they saw the press blow up over it, or realized that it wasn't Emma's fault, so they rehired her.


----------



## Chvnsey (Mar 18, 2014)

Who gets fired and then rehired in the same day?! That's crazy. I'm glad she's staying though


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

Do any of you actually do your own shopping? Have you ever used a self checkout service before? There's absolutely NO WAY there can be an "accident" by not scanning an item. I've done it 100's of times, many times in a hurry, and nothing even remotely similar has ever happened.

Take item out of basket, scan item, put it in bag, repeat. You have to literally be retarded to not get it right.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince$


----------



## B00tista (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank good the emmalution continues!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Luckily she's staying, very happy. What her future holds is gonna be very interesting!


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

B00tista said:


> Thank good the emmalution continues!


Did you just seriously create an account to say that fpalm
Are you Emma ?


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a thought, someone correct me on this, did WWE fire her, then hire her just to change her contract? So for example, say she had three years left, they fire her then hire her on a one year contract at less pay. Do they do that?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This story amuses me. I don't recall it happening before where they release someone then pretty much immediately change their mind. Emma should be walking around on egg shells now, that's for sure.



Cobalt said:


> Luckily she's staying, very happy. What her future holds is gonna be very interesting!


_Very_ very interesting I'd say.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

well. that was quite a dil-Emma


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

elperfecto said:


> Do any of you actually do your own shopping? Have you ever used a self checkout service before? There's absolutely NO WAY there can be an "accident" by not scanning an item. I've done it 100's of times, many times in a hurry, and nothing even remotely similar has ever happened.
> 
> Take item out of basket, scan item, put it in bag, repeat. You have to literally be retarded to not get it right.


Yeah we have those in the UK and they are in Australia but never actually used.. People HATE them so i wouldn't be shocked if it was a mistake that just involved the law (Walmart are apparently like that).

The fact that she has gotten rehired means that WWE recognize this as not being a huge thing.. Quite thankful that they investigated it rather than instantly firing her due to poor publicity (or simply by the publicity itself).


----------



## Jubel (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re-hiring Emma is bad for the kids*

Now, just imagine that little Johnny goes on the internet and he finds out that Emma was released by WWE because she stole an iPod case but then she was rehired for whatever reason. What will little Johnny think? He's going to think that if you stole something then nothing bad will happen. Rehiring her proves that WWE are some lying piece of shit and that their little campaigns are nothing but bullshit. Think about the kids for fuck sake when you rehire criminals and others.

This is not 1998, this is 2014 when your entire product is about the kids.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Re-hiring Emma is bad for the kids*



Jubel said:


> Now, just imagine that little Johnny goes on the internet and he finds out that Emma was released by WWE because she stole an iPod case but then she was rehired for whatever reason. What will little Johnny think? He's going to think that if you stole something then nothing bad will happen. Rehiring her proves that WWE are some lying piece of shit and that their little campaigns are nothing but bullshit. Think about the kids for fuck sake when you rehire criminals and others.
> 
> This is not 1998, this is 2014 when your entire product is about the kids.


Sounds like little Johnny has shit parents.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

elperfecto said:


> Do any of you actually do your own shopping? Have you ever used a self checkout service before? There's absolutely NO WAY there can be an "accident" by not scanning an item. I've done it 100's of times, many times in a hurry, and nothing even remotely similar has ever happened.
> 
> Take item out of basket, scan item, put it in bag, repeat. You have to literally be retarded to not get it right.


Try going through the self-checkout on Ecstasy.

Emma did.


----------



## Jubel (Jun 30, 2014)

Shit parents? Why is everyone here defending this criminal? She stole a 20$ case when she makes thousands and thousands of dollars every month/year. I didn't cared about her when she was released... why should I care about someone that is settled for life and makes more money than I could ever think for dancing like a stupid twat? Hope that kids' parents will take action against WWE and will not let them watch.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

It was an accident...

This thread thou :lol


----------



## Jubel (Jun 30, 2014)

Accident? That's what her lawyer says and it's normal to defend your client even if is a criminal and a piece of shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't have to be defending her to realise your fictitious situation where kids make ridiculous assumptions and aren't taught rights and wrongs by parents is utterly ludicrous. It takes a lot more shaping from people a lot more influential than a girl who dances on television to form a child's views on the world and morality in entirety. Unfortunately, for some reason, you're making this out to be a huge deal when it's really not. She did something wrong. She should learn from that. You don't have to care about a person to not react like a prima donna because someone did something wrong.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Jubel said:


> Accident? That's what her lawyer says and it's normal to defend your client even if is a criminal and a piece of shit.



The self checkout thing has a lot more accidents and she happend to be a victim...

Dumb blondes Am I rite??


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Emma released*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


Emma will be headlining WrestleMania two years from now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know if it was mentioned already, but I was just on Swagger's tumblr and people were fucking flipping out saying that she gets fired but Swagger stays and all that. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they brought her back because people erupted on their facebook, youtube, and twitter. Internet/smarks really saving some superstars these days :lol

With a combo of actually looking more into the situation.



> I had a thought, someone correct me on this, did WWE fire her, then hire her just to change her contract? So for example, say she had three years left, they fire her then hire her on a one year contract at less pay. Do they do that?


would be awful. considering she stole something for like 20 bucks.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Was hoping they would fire her, since she's awful. Guess she'll doing the Wynona Ryder gimmick now. And when that goes nowhere, she'll end up gone anyways soon enough.


----------



## Jubel (Jun 30, 2014)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> I don't have to be defending her to realise your fictitious situation where kids make ridiculous assumptions and aren't taught rights and wrongs by parents is utterly ludicrous. It takes a lot more shaping from people a lot more influential than a girl who dances on television to form a child's views on the world and morality in entirety. Unfortunately, for some reason, you're making this out to be a huge deal when it's really not. She did something wrong. She should learn from that. You don't have to care about a person to not react like a prima donna because someone did something wrong.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8myzlAioLE

look at what Russo said about the internet. Little Johnny sees that Emma was arrested and fired by WWE for stealing and then she was rehired. The next day little Johnny goes to school and tells to his friends that Emma from WWE stole an iPad case but WWE rehired her back for whatever reason. What will lil Johnny and his friends think about this? It's not about parents taughting Lil Johnny about rights and wrongs. The parents didn't taught Lil Johnny about wrestling being fake. Lil Johnny found out himself. What if Lil Johnny and his friends go to Walmartn or any other American supermarket and steal something after school? Emma is a criminal and the parents should boycott WWE for rehiring such a person.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

No one gives a fuck about little Johnny.


----------



## Jubel (Jun 30, 2014)

until he appears at TV and the interviewer asks him why he did that and he's going to say because Emma from WWE did it too and nothing happened to her. WWE rewarded a criminal by with a rehiring. If Benoit was still alive then they should have rehired him too.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You wouldn't happen to be little Johnny by any chance?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

EMMA got fired and then rehired this fast because Russo is in charge of talent relations.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jubel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8myzlAioLE
> 
> look at what Russo said about the internet. Little Johnny sees that Emma was arrested and fired by WWE for stealing and then she was rehired. The next day little Johnny goes to school and tells to his friends that Emma from WWE stole an iPad case but WWE rehired her back for whatever reason. What will lil Johnny and his friends think about this? It's not about parents taughting Lil Johnny about rights and wrongs. The parents didn't taught Lil Johnny about wrestling being fake. Lil Johnny found out himself. What if Lil Johnny and his friends go to Walmartn or any other American supermarket and steal something after school? Emma is a criminal and the parents should boycott WWE for rehiring such a person.


Thanks, I'm glad Professor Russo is an expert on how children grow up in today's society. Unfortunately for Lil Johnny, he doesn't get to go to Walmart because he's in prison. He watched wrestling without knowing it's fake, so he instantly thought that beating someone up came with no consequences. He was wrong. Luckily he'll never be able to steal from Walmart though.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

WWE's done the impossible, they've gotten Swagger and Emma over in the same week.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The Corre said:


> Listened to Meltzer and Alvarez from the WO radio show, they were both absolutely stunned when they first heard she got fired. Meltzer thought she might've been suspended for 2 weeks or fined but definitely didn't think she'd get fired.
> 
> Meltzer can believe her side of the story. You have to get to the building around 2pm and she was arrested around 1pm so she was probably in a hurry.
> 
> ...


Disgusting.

My view is that you don't arrest someone unless absolutely necessary. They could have told her, "You forget to scan this item; please pay for it now." And the matter would have been cleared.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

WWE has said that Emma would surely be punished. So what should her punishment be?


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

HBK4LIFE said:


> WWE has said that Emma would surely be punished. So what should her punishment be?


take away her bubbles?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

redban said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> My view is that you don't arrest someone unless absolutely necessary. They could have told her, "You forget to scan this item; please pay for it now." And the matter would have been cleared.


So this was basically like it is with Police Officers with them trying to pat their Arrest-Quota or something. 


She should sue Walmart for doing this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

elperfecto said:


> *Do any of you actually do your own shopping? Have you ever used a self checkout service before?* There's absolutely NO WAY there can be an "accident" by not scanning an item. I've done it 100's of times, many times in a hurry, and nothing even remotely similar has ever happened.
> 
> Take item out of basket, scan item, put it in bag, repeat. You have to literally be retarded to not get it right.


Except the problem is that there WAS a cashier there scanning her items and it wasn't a Self-checkout service. So please spare us your faux-outrage. Thanks.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Except the problem is that there WAS a cashier there scanning her items and it wasn't a Self-checkout service. So please spare us your faux-outrage. Thanks.


all of the reports say it was a self-checkout, though?

And as I've said a bunch of times in this thread, in my experience working with self-checkout machines, things like this happen all the time, and those machines do account for a lot of loss.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CandiMichelle247 said:


> I was surprised she was fired, there's no proof. Glad she was rehired though, she has a lot of talent.


I think the proof is that she plead guilty tbh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I think the proof is that she plead guilty tbh.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


She more than likely just accepted the punishment on the advice of her lawyer. It's a very minor crime and as such, has a very minor punishment. With Emma's travel schedule, it'd have been easier to accept the punishment then rather than stretch out the proceedings even further, taking up her time and adding more drama, only to come to the same punishment.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MassiveDynamic said:


> take away her bubbles?


Dear god no, not the bubbles... You monster, how dare you!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Emma released.*



evilshade said:


> "Here at the WWE we take 10$ iPod case thefts very seriously."


:maury

I wonder who the girl is sucking backstage.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

They probably let her go because believe it or not some of the smallest misdemeanors can get you deported. Once they found out she was not getting deported, they reinstated her.

For those saying she should not have gotten arrested, it was Walmart. They press charges against anybody who steals something more then 10 dollars or something like that. Cops had no choice but to arrest her


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I think the proof is that she plead guilty tbh.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like I said before, pleading out and them saying an hour of community service vs pleading not guilty, setting a court date, having to go back and waste her time and money isn't worth it.

It was much easily to plead out and take the hour of community service.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

34 pages.

:will

Give her an Aussie criminal gimmick.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm glad she is back and hope she is not let go over such a thing as this after the Australian tour or after what was probably some fan backlash dies down.

Didn't Orton serve time for desertion from the military? How is he top-level and multi-time champion of a company that pushes their love of the troops? Sure he makes them money but all that love the troops PR seems kind of hypocritical when you are using a deserter as face of the company.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really glad she's been rehired. Not entirely sure what in the world has gone on to be honest. She's someone who could do some good in a pretty limited DIVAs division.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Leave her off for a couple of weeks as punishment, with Sandow occasionally coming out in her ring gear, giving her crap about being a thief or a victim of a "misunderstanding". Maybe have Colter come out with the stereotype aussie convict routine.

Then have her come out and beat the crap outta Sandow. Drop a powerbomb, or something off the top rope. Perfect time for her to pull all the stops out.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

glad she is rehired looks like wwe realize they have an Australian tour in august and not best idea to fire their only aussie superstar lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel like this was one whole elaborate rib on Emma. And kind of a funny one ngl


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I still don't realize how you can steal an ipod case by accident "oh i didn't mean to not check it out" or "it just fell into my cart as i was leaving" she isn't all that great so i can understand why the released her...shes expendable now that AJs back but the rehired her only because of the Austrailian tour coming up


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

TNA was so close


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

fiddlecastro said:


> *all of the reports say it was a self-checkout, though?
> *
> And as I've said a bunch of times in this thread, in my experience working with self-checkout machines, things like this happen all the time, and those machines do account for a lot of loss.



You're actually correct about that. 

A very interesting read, though :





> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...cussion-thread-post36273538.html#post36273538
> 
> Listened to Meltzer and Alvarez from the WO radio show, they were both absolutely stunned when they first heard she got fired. Meltzer thought she might've been suspended for 2 weeks or fined but definitely didn't think she'd get fired.
> 
> ...



THAT'S the part that annoys me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> 34 pages.
> 
> :will
> 
> Give her an Aussie criminal gimmick.


:lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i want to ask what could wwe do to punish her

she has already been off raw for like a month before this incident and she has already been buried by being with santino lol


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

BJ.


----------

